# [TOOL] - Unclepine - Dipendenze e Pulizia _beta18

## xchris

Questo thread e' nato perche' il vecchio era decisamente kilometrico e quindi poco comodo da consultare per i nuovi tester.

L'originale con tutta la storia dello ZioPino (UnclePine) lo trovate qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220532&start=0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Unclepine - ver 0.1_beta18 

```

wget http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=files/unclepine/unclepine-latest.tar.gz -O unclepine.tar.gz

```

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=files/unclepine/unclepine-latest.tar.gz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A cosa serve Unclepine?

E' un tool sperimentale!Usatelo a vostro rischio e pericolo!!

* Mostra le dipendenze dirette e inverse di uno o piu' pacchetti installati [ -df,-df,-di ]

* Permette di disinstallare un pacchetto e le sue dipendenze inutilizzate (unmerge ricorsivo) [ -du ]

* Permette di fare pulizia generale del sistema eliminando i pacchetti inutili o obsoleti [-u ]

* Permette di rilevare i pacchetti con dipendenze circolari [-r ]

* Mostra tutti i pacchetti installati con le dipendenze dirette [ -sd ]

* Mostra il file world con i pacchetti corrispondenti installati e permette lo sfoltimento (non automatico) [ -sw ]

* Mostra i pacchetti che forniscono i Virtual [ -sv ]

* Mostra le differenze (in termini di dipendenze) tra i pacchetti installati e i corrispondenti(stessa versione) in portage [ -dc ]

* Permette di passare i risultati ad altri script in modo semplice esclude in automatico i pacchetti SYSTEM e WORLD [ -x ]

* Lavora di default con opzioni sufficientemente sicure ma permette di usare opzioni ad hoc (e magari pericolose) [ -m ] ATTENZIONE

* Considera le useflag usate in fase di compilazione (cosa che non fa emerge --depclen)

* Dispone di una console per velocizzare l'utilizzo ripetuto [ -ic ]

* Supporta i cascading profiles (supporto preliminare)

* Non permette in modo semplice di fare danni!!Non ha nessuna opzione per modificare il sistema!

* Supporta portage 2.0.50 e portage 2.0.51

* Rileva ebuild in /var/db/pkg corrotti

unclepine --help

```

UnclePine  0.1_beta3 -   Tool for dependencies jobs

Usage:  unclepine SEARCH_METHOD [ OPTIONS ] [ ARGUMENTS ]

        unclepine  ( -db | -df | -du | -di | -u | -r | -sd | -sw | -sv | -ic ) [ -c , -nc , -cu , -su , -f , -pd , -m , -x , -v ]  [ PKG1PKG2 ... PKG-N ]

                -h , --help

                        shows this help screen

ARGUMENTS

                 - One ore more package name in these formats:

                   - cat/app

                   - app

                   - =cat/app-ver

                 - None for -u,-sd,-sw,-sv,-ic,-r,-dc actions

SEARCH_METHOD

                -db , --depend-by

                        list inverse dependencies for PKG(S) given

                -df , --depend-from

                        list direct dependencies for PKG(S) given

                -di , --deps-inspect

                        list cumulative inverse/direct dependencies for PKG(S) given

                -dc , --deps-check

                        checks current dependencies against ones from updated portage

                -du , --deep-unmerge

                        list packages that are not needed anymore

                        if PKG(S) are removed

                -u , --unlinked

                        list packages not needed anymore,according to

                        your portage settings.BE CAREFUL!!!

                -r , --recursive

                        shows circular dependencies

                -sd , --show-db

                        shows every package installed with its direct

                        dependencies

                -sw , --show-world

                        shows world file and marks dependent packages

                -sv , --show-virtuals

                        shows virtuals and packages providing them

                -ic , --interactive-console

                        starts an interactive console

OPTIONS

                -c ,--color

                        forced output with color

                        (if you want colors also when piping to other commands)

                -nc ,--no-color

                        output with no color

                -cu  ,--compile-use

                        consider useflags used during compiling

                        (DEFAULT MODE)

                -su  ,--system-use

                        consider system use

                -d , --depend

                        consider DEPEND dependencies files:

                        (DEFAULT MODE)

                -pd , --pdepend

                        consider PDEPEND dependencies files:

                        (DEFAULT MODE)

                -m , --manual

                        unset DEFAULT MODE options for tweaking your search

                        BE CAREFUL!CAN LEAD TO UNSAFE RESULTS!

                -x  ,--exec

                        needed to pipe results to other commands

                -v  ,--verbose

                        more verbose output

```

```
--debug

Da usare per debug... unclepine -u -su -c --debug > debug.file

Poi mandatemelo via mail

--notify

Da usare per vedere se c'e' qualche problema a risolvere dipendenze

```

Limiti di Unclepine

* Non supporta dipendenze in OR. (si comporta cmq in modo conservativo.Potrebbe non segnare per la rimozione un bassissimo numero di pacchetti)

* Non supporta ancora nel cascading profile l'esclusione di pacchetti -*

Note

Le prime volte che lo utilizzate nella riga di comando includete anche -su (system-use) in modo tale da renderlo ancora + sicuro!

Unclepine - Guida pratica alle funzioni principali - In costruzione

rimozione pacchetti inutili e obsoleti

```

unclepine -su -u  

```

-su: --system-use 

-u: --unlinked

E' sempre meglio includere le useflag di sistema! (e' + sicuro)

Supponiamo che vogliamo salvare l'output in un file.

Utilizziamo -x per preaparare un output non colorato e con la sintassi corretta

```

unclepine -su -u -x > da_controllare

```

Nota:con l'opzione -x tutti i pacchetti di sistema e di world (quelli con slot vecchi) non vengono passati per questioni di sicurezza!

Supponiamo ora che l'output del primo comando ci sembri sicuro e attendibile... e vogliamo passare il tutto in pasto a emerge -C

```

unclepine -su -u -x | xargs emerge -C

```

-x: --exec

NOTA: Osservate bene cosa fa e state pronti con un CTRL-C se unclepine impazzisce  :Smile: 

Una pratica + sicura e' quella di crearsi il file "da_controllare" come indicato sopra, editare il file e poi

```

emerge -C `cat da_controllare`

```

Unmerge ricorsivo

Eccoci alla funzione + desiderata in portage.Come rimuovere un pacchetto e tutte le sue dipendenze (inutilizzate)

```

unclepine -su -du pacchetto

```

-du: --deep-unmerge

Capita spesso che il nostro pacchetto indesiderato sia dipendenza di altri pacchetti installati e cmq necessari ad altri (magari in world file)

Ad es: se voglio rimuovere l'ottimo mplayer e ho installato kmplayer (presente in world file) unclepine non permettera' la rimozione.

A questo punto potremmo controllare chi "blocca" mplayer con:

```

unclepine -su -db mplayer

```

-db: --depend-by

A questo punto dovremmo rilevare che mplayer e' necessario a kmplayer

Se proprio vogliamo sbarazzarci di tutto mplayer e compagnia bella possiamo fare

```

unclepine -su -du mplayer kmplayer

```

Altra strada..per la rimozione forzata di un pacchetto (rimuove dipendenze dirette e inverse con rispettive dipendenze inutilizzate)

```

unclepine -su -db mplayer -x | xargs unclepine -su -du mplayer

```

(avrei potuto mettere un opzione per fare questo ma e' meglio lasciare manuale questa delicata operazione)

Utilizzando l'opzione -x (nell'ultimo unclepine lanciato) come sopra descritto possiamo rimuovere agevolmente i pacchetti.

ssione sui pacchetti che potrebbero necessitare di kde per funzionare)

Ispezione World File e pulizia

Nessuna funzione automatizzata qui. (E' vitale e non amo che degli script ci lavorino sopra in W mode)

```

unclepine -sw 

```

-sw: --show-world

Mostrera' i pacchetti del world file (con versione) e il numero di pacchetti che dipendono da essi (specificando se sono pacchetti generici ,nel world file o nel system profile)

Ispezione dei pacchetti che forniscono Virtual

Dal momento che nel nuovo portage non serve + il file virtuals,con questa funzione eì possibile ispezionare quei pacchetti che forniscono Virtual package.

```

unclepine -sv

```

-sv: --show-virtuals

Le altre funzioni a presto  :Smile: 

Direi che ho finito con la presentazione  :Smile: 

Riportate qualunque bug,stranezza,dubbio!

Grazie a chiunque vorra' testarlo!

ciao

----------

## gutter

Forse ora che non devo leggermi 20 pagine penso di provarlo. La settimana prossima ho finito con l'uni e sarò uno dei tuoi tester   :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

Sarò handicappato, ma non riesco a scaricare il programma.

Se clicco sul link vado nella pagina http://home.altervista.org/site/, se faccio save link

as, mi salva la pagina html di altervista come unclepine.tar.gz.   :Confused: 

Mea culpa?

morellik

----------

## gutter

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Sarò handicappato, ma non riesco a scaricare il programma.
> 
> Se clicco sul link vado nella pagina http://home.altervista.org/site/, se faccio save link
> 
> as, mi salva la pagina html di altervista come unclepine.tar.gz.  
> ...

 

Copia ed incolla tutto il comando in una shell   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

@morellik: limitazioni di altervista

O apri una nuova finestra del browser e incolli l'indirizzo o da shell fa wget..... (cosa migliore e + veloce)

@gutter: ottimo  :Smile: ... aspetto i bug report  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie a tutti!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo direi allora che possiamo bloccare l'altro post evitare che qualcuno ci scdriva ancora

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ottimo direi allora che possiamo bloccare l'altro post evitare che qualcuno ci scdriva ancora

 

Gia fatto   :Cool: 

----------

## wildancer

Fantastico xchris, mi passi zorro e non mi dici nulla di zio pino?!?!?   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Fantastico xchris, mi passi zorro e non mi dici nulla di zio pino?!?!?  

 

zio pino e' da un po' che gira  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Fantastico xchris, mi passi zorro e non mi dici nulla di zio pino?!?!?  

 

ehhhh

ma hai le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi  :Laughing: 

e' un mese e passa che gira  :Smile: 

fammi sapere se lo provi!  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
Goliath software # /usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine -df gnome-libs
```

```
~ Version 0.1_beta3

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 1260, in ?

    main()

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 1221, in main

    build_database()

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 1032, in build_database

    os.path.walk(pkg_dir,db_builder,'')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 290, in walk

    walk(name, func, arg)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 290, in walk

    walk(name, func, arg)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 282, in walk

    func(arg, top, names)

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 485, in db_builder

    database[dirname[12:]]=uniq(retrieve_data(dirname))

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 393, in retrieve_data

    all_dependencies[x]=clean_or(devirtualize(flatten(dep_opconvert(dep_parenreduce(all_dependencies[x]),uniq(use),[]))))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 398, in flatten

    for x in mytokens:

TypeError: iteration over non-sequence

bash: prompt_command: command not found

```

  :Very Happy:  ... debug mode:

```
~ Version 0.1_beta3

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Reading portage parameters

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       121

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-arch/tar-1.14.90

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.0-r3

[...]

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r6

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.9-r3

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/libwnck-2.7.92

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 1260, in ?

    main()

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 1221, in main

    build_database()

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 1032, in build_database

    os.path.walk(pkg_dir,db_builder,'')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 290, in walk

    walk(name, func, arg)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 290, in walk

    walk(name, func, arg)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/posixpath.py", line 282, in walk

    func(arg, top, names)

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 485, in db_builder

    database[dirname[12:]]=uniq(retrieve_data(dirname))

  File "/usr/local/scripts/portage/unclepine", line 393, in retrieve_data

    all_dependencies[x]=clean_or(devirtualize(flatten(dep_opconvert(dep_parenreduce(all_dependencies[x]),uniq(use),[]))))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 398, in flatten

    for x in mytokens:

TypeError: iteration over non-sequence

```

----------

## xchris

purtroppo non posso debuggare nel weekend.

Lunedi lo faro' di sicuro!

Grazie per la segnalazione.

Solitamente questi problemi si hanno con dipendenze scritte in modo non proprio standard :S

Cmq lunedi indago.

Grazie per la segnalazione  :Wink: 

ciao

EDIT:prova a cambiare il mix mode sia in local che in portage!10x

(all'inizio delòp script c'e' una var...la vedi subito)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se ti servono altre info fammi sapere

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> se ti servono altre info fammi sapere

 

visto che non sono infrequenti questi casi...penso che implementero' un debug mode serio...

10x

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

prova a scaricare questa di test:

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine

dovrebbe ignorare (brutta cosa ma almeno te lo dice) i pacchetti problematici....

ciao ciao

----------

## _sys/sid

Non so' se solo un problema mio o nessuno ci ha badato...

Il Tool non funziona con i paginatori:

```

# unclepine -h | less

# unclepine -h | more

```

----------

## xchris

e' una scelta...

sullo standard output esce solo "vero output" e non messaggi di notifica,help, ...

ridireziona lo standard error sullo standard output...e tutto tornera' a funzionare.

Ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Unclepine ultima verisione:

Local mode:

```
#unclepine -u -su -v

......

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ (local mode)

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 20 

        * dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2

        * dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12

        * dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0

        * dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

        * dev-perl/DB_File-1.807

        * dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

        * dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33

        * dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.07

        * dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34-r1

        * dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2

        * dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.94

        * dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05

        * dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.40

        * dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.23

        * dev-perl/PodParser-1.22

        * dev-perl/digest-base-1.05

        * mail-filter/spamassassin-2.64
```

Portage & mix mode:

```
        * dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2

        * dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12

        * dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0

        * dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5
```

Mi sembra un po' strano che mi segni tutta questa roba... specialmente per il fatto che spamassassin me l'ha appena chiesto di installare evolution

effettivamente è strano anche che evolution mi abbia chiesto di installare spamassassin.... boh

speriamo che non succeda nulla di male a togliere questa roba... ora provo e ti faccio sapere

----------

## Cazzantonio

Le ultime erano tutte dipendenze di cdrdao a cui, tolta la flag "gnome" non servivano piu!   :Very Happy: 

```
#emerge -pvDut world (una volta rimesso la flag gnome)

[nomerge      ]  app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.8-r1  -debug +gnome* 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0  -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1  -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1  -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1  -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2  -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12  -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5  -debug 0 kB 
```

Le altre invece (quelle in più nel local mode, ovvero spamassassin e le sue dipendenze) le vuole purtroppo... e sinceramente non capisco perchè sia venuto fuori con quest'idea di installarmi spamassassin all'improvviso...

```
casa01 ale # emerge -pvDut world

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.8.0-r1  -accessibility +cdr +dvdr -hal 

[nomerge      ]  mail-client/evolution-2.0.2  +crypt -debug -doc +ipv6 -kerberos +ldap +mozilla -nntp -pda +spell +ssl 

[ebuild  N    ]   mail-filter/spamassassin-2.64  +berkdb +ssl 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/DB_File-1.807  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.94  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.23  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.40  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.07  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/digest-base-1.05  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/PodParser-1.22  0 kB
```

----------

## xchris

purtroppo tutto deriva dalle modifiche degli ebuild correnti

prova a usare -dc...

eventualmente spiegami meglio qual'e' il punto.

(scusami ma sono un po' ko motivo influenza e sono un po' rinco  :Smile: )

ciao

----------

## klaudyo

Volevo suggerire che forse sarebbe bene iniziare a scrivere due righe di "manuale utente". Ho provato ad usarlo andando ad intuito sulle opzioni. Sarebbe forse sufficiente qualche esempio.

Domanda stupida: ma unclepine mostra a video delle liste oppure esegue anche azioni?

Se io volessi rimuovere definitivamente dal sistema kde, come devo fare per non sbagliare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida: ma unclepine mostra a video delle liste oppure esegue anche azioni?

 

per il momento lista ancora. Puoi eseguire azioni con l'opzione -x e una pipe

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> purtroppo tutto deriva dalle modifiche degli ebuild correnti
> 
> prova a usare -dc...
> 
> eventualmente spiegami meglio qual'e' il punto.
> ...

 

Ho riemerso tutti i pacchetti che mi elencava unclepine -dc (quasi tutti, xorg ho preferito lasciarlo dov'era...)

Per mia grande fortuna i pacchetti non erano tantissimi visto che se ti ricordi avevo già dato questo grosso aggiornamento da >200 pacchetti poco più di due settimane fa...

Purtroppo unclepine -u -su -v

```
>>> Reading portage parameters

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       86

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ (local mode)

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 13 

        * dev-perl/DB_File-1.807

        * dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

        * dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.33

        * dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.07

        * dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.34-r1

        * dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.03-r2

        * dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.94

        * dev-perl/MIME-Base64-3.05

        * dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.40

        * dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.23

        * dev-perl/PodParser-1.22

        * dev-perl/digest-base-1.05

        * mail-filter/spamassassin-2.64

```

(anche senza -su)

E ti assicuro che emerge -pvDu world li vuole eccome!

Penso comunque possa essere un problema di ebuild... infatti tutto questo succede dall'ultimo sync

@klaudyo

a me sta bene scrivere il man... se ti va di darmi una mano...   :Rolling Eyes:  (forse è meglio aspettare una versione stabile?)

Non è che possiamo subissare di superlavoro xchris!!   :Very Happy:  fa già anche troppo!

----------

## klaudyo

Si, il fatto è che praticamente non conosco unclepine, come posso scriverne un manuale?

Potrebbe essere chiarificatore fare un post con alcuni casi d'uso particolarmente interessanti. 

Penso che chi ha seguito lo sviluppo del tool si in grado di farlo mooolto meglio di me ed in tempi veramente rapidi![/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere chiarificatore fare un post con alcuni casi d'uso particolarmente interessanti. 

 

Concordo. Appena ho un po' di tempo posso metterli io

----------

## xchris

io ho gia' iniziato a sciverlo...

in realta' e' un ampliamento del help. (ho usato help2man)

@cazzantonio: posta i risultati con mix mode e -v 

@klaudio: preferisco che i miei tool non facciano mai modifiche ma che diano la possibilita' di passare facilmente l'output ad altri programmi (leggi emerge) (diciamo che mi paro il popo'  :Smile:  )

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
>>> Reading portage parameters

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       86

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 0 

None Found ;)

```

Questi sono i risultati in mix mode, sia con su che senza...

----------

## xchris

ahem?

quindi qual'e' il problema?

non capisco   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gyrus

L'ho provato ma ......

```
# ./unclepine -u -v -su
```

Qui da una lista di pacchetti come quella sotto, ma poi termina cosi:

```

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: media-video/realplayer-bin-10.0.1.436

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: net-p2p/mute-0.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: mail-mta/ssmtp-2.60.7

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: mail-client/evolution-2.0.0

>>> Resolving dependencies

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0:

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1:

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0:

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1:

!!! Cannot continue with corrupted /var/db/pkg

```

Perche' ??

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ahem?
> 
> quindi qual'e' il problema?
> 
> non capisco  

 

Scusa se sono stato poco chiaro, ma ero di fretta   :Embarassed: 

Il problema e' che mi segnala tutti quei pacchetti che poi emerge world mi vuole rimettere...

Quei pacchetti sono stati installati da poco come dipendenze di evolution (che avevo gia' installato precedentemente). immagino che solo dall'ultimo sync sono state considerate tali perche' prima non me li aveva mai installati

Me li segnala solo in local mode, non in mixed mode, pero' ho gia' riemerso praticamente tutto quello che mi indicava unclepine -dc e il problema permane... puo' darsi che nel frattempo sia cambiato un ebuild (forse quello di evolution) ma -dc non me lo vede

Potrei provare a riemergere evolution e vedere che succede...

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> .....
> 
>  pero' ho gia' riemerso praticamente tutto quello che mi indicava unclepine -dc e il problema permane... puo' darsi che nel frattempo sia cambiato un ebuild (forse quello di evolution) ma -dc non me lo vede
> 
> Potrei provare a riemergere evolution e vedere che succede...

 

-dc funziona correttamente quando i pacchetti sono installati.

Quando cioe' un emerge -Dup world non vuole emergere nulla.

E' un limite....sorry

Se fosse questo il tuo caso bisognerebbe indagare...

@gyrus:prova a riemerge: emerge --oneshot =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12

ciao

----------

## Gyrus

Ho riemerso docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12, ma da lo stesso messaggio.....

Pero ho fatto un emerge -Dup world, 

E mi sono apparsi una lista di una 25ina di file tutti con flag U (alcuni anche con UD)

Alcuni con il flag UD , sono stabili, e quindi dovrei installare una precedente versione ?

Io per aggiornare il sistema ho sempre dato emerge -av world.

Come devo fare l'aggiornamento corretto del sistema (cioe' system e world) ?

Gyrus

----------

## Cazzantonio

@xchris

In che senso "quando i pacchetti sono installati" ?

evolution e' installto... e di punto in bianco (dopo un sync) mi chiede di installare spamassassin e tutta questa caterva di dipendenze di spamassassin... installo tutto, ma uclepine (local) mi dice che queste dipendenze non servono, emerge -vDu world me le rimette se le tolgo...  (e adesso le ho reinstallate)

unclepine -dc mi segnalava della roba ma ormai ho riemerso tutto quello che mi segnalava (riallineando in questo modo il modo local e il modo portage a quanto dovrebbe essere no?) ma unclepine in modo local continua a dirmi che spamassassin e' di troppo, il modo mix (o portage) invece non mi vede nulla...

Mi chiedo: c'e' qualcosa che non torna in uno di questi tre comandi visto che -dc dovrebbe segnalarmi i pacchetti che sono discrepanti tra quello che viene visto in modo local e quello che viene visto in modo portage....

O forse sto semplicemente facendo casino io....

----------

## xchris

emerge -Duta world e' un buon sistema  :Smile: 

vedi anche il tree.

ciao

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi chiedo: c'e' qualcosa che non torna in uno di questi tre comandi visto che -dc dovrebbe segnalarmi i pacchetti che sono discrepanti tra quello che viene visto in modo local e quello che viene visto in modo portage....
> 
> 

 

la routine di -dc non e' il massimo.

Consiglio di usarlo sempre in "mix" mode.

E' normale che "local" ti riporti alcuni da disinstallare mentre "mix" no.

-dc "dovrebbe" fare chiarezza e invece non lo fa.

Se puoi domani ci sentiamo e controlliamo assieme.

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Gyrus

Ok !!

Grazie xchris, comincia ad essere tutto + chiaro.

Gyrus

----------

## Cazzantonio

@xchris

Purtroppo ultimamente sono poco a casa... se ci sei il fine settimana possiamo sentirci sabato o domenica....

----------

## =DvD=

Uffa!!

Xchris fatti passare la vergogna!! Questo tool merita di essere usato da tutta la comunità non solo da noi italioti!!

Dai dai dai!

----------

## xchris

ahem..

postero' sul forum internazionale..

cmq gli sviluppatori gentoo non l'hanno quasi considerato  :Smile: 

meglio per pochi italioti  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Vedrai l'impatto che avrà sulla community se lo prova un chiaccherone tedesco e uno anglico!

I developpers se non l'han considerato un motivo ci sarà... o forse no! Potrebbero ravvedersi  :Wink: 

Se ti serve una mano son quà!

----------

## ultimodruido

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> I developpers se non l'han considerato un motivo ci sarà... o forse no! Potrebbero ravvedersi 

 

... oppure l'orgoglio è talmente forte che non volgiono ammettere che un "esterno" abbia fatto ul lavoro migliore!!!!!!!!

Scherzzzzzzo  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

la verita' e' che unclepine non sfrutta le funzioni gia' scritte in portage. (a parte qualcuna).

Non usa le sue classi...

Probabilmente questo e' un motivo... ma se proprio devo essere sincero e' stato analizzato dall'unico developer che mi ha risposto in circa 5 minuti.

Maro'... fa' cosi schifo?

Vabbe'... sapevo gia' che andava cosi'  :Smile: 

Qui fa il suo sporco lavoro e tanto mi basta...

ciauz

----------

## =DvD=

hai postato? io non lo vedo il post!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se non capiscono l'utilità di un tool come unclepine mi sorgono molti dubbi sulla competenza di tali sviluppatori... senza contare che contiene molte (se non tutte) delle features che gli utenti chiedono a gran voce per portage!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non volgio essere poco riconoscente nei confronti di persone che hanno tirato su uno dei gestori di pacchetti migliori in circolazione... e per questo mi pare strano che possano non apprezzare unclepine...

Beh... e poi non posso certo sparare sentenze senza sapere cosa passa loro per la testa   :Smile:  , magari ci volgiono fare la sorpresona e hanno pronta in tasca una nuova versione di portage che contiene tutte quelle features e altre che non ci immaginiamo ancora da tirare fuori per natale come regalo   :Very Happy: 

Vai xchris che tutti noi apprezziamo al 100% il tuo lavoro   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  E soprattutto porta unclepine anche sul forum iternazionale che vedrai riscuoterà successo anche nel resto del mondo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Raccogliamo un po di firme a favore di unclepine!   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254518

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> hai postato? io non lo vedo il post!

 

non ancora..

aspetterei quando e' pronto il nuovo gekit..

cosi' esportiamo tutto  :Smile: 

ciao  :Smile: 

@cazzantonio: un motivo c'e'.Non e' nato in modo coordinato con portage... e probabilmente questo non e' un bene.Sorprese da portage?in futuro fara' l'unmerge ricorsivo... ma non so in quale futuro..(mi hanno detto.. not soon)

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Raccogliamo un po di firme a favore di unclepine!  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254518

 

madddaaaaiiii

che senso ha?

mi sembra di fare l'elemosina...

non era il caso  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Uff ho fatto il sondaggio mentre scrivevati questi 2 post!

----------

## lavish

@ xchris : Complimentoni! L'ho appena provato per la prima volta... gli ho fatto controllare un po' di dipendenze e non ne ha sbagliata una! Un ottimo lavoro e un progetto che merita di essere sviluppato/integrato   :Twisted Evil: 

Grazie

----------

## xchris

sono contento  :Smile: 

magari prova anche qualche unmerge ricorsivo o un unlinked  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io capisco gli sviluppatori che vorrebbero tool scritte con le funzioni gia' presenti e li capisco bene. Solo che questo tool per me e' una grande mancanza che non ci sia e pensavo che venva considerato un po' di piu'

----------

## randomaze

Ok, mi aggiungo alla lista dei testers.

```
./unclepine -su -u -v
```

1. Tentativo:

```
!!! Critical Error

!!! You miss this file : /var/db/pkg/sys-devel/patch-2.5.9/DEPEND
```

Ok, riemergo patch...

2. Tentativo

```
!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0:

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1:

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0:

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1:

!!! Cannot continue with corrupted /var/db/pkg
```

```
# cat /var/db/pkg/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12/DEPEND 

>=dev-lang/perl-5

        app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets

        app-text/openjade

        dev-perl/SGMLSpm

        app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd

        app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

        ~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0

        ~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1

        ~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0

        ~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1

        tetex? ( app-text/jadetex )

        || ( net-www/lynx net-www/links )  !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )

#cat /var/db/pkg/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r2/DEPEND 

>=app-arch/unzip-5.41  >=app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r2 !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch )
```

Dato che stavolta riemergere patch non ha avuto l'effetto sperato, allora.... cosa vuole da me?

----------

## xchris

questa e' la mia dannazione!

piu' volte ho visto fallire quel pacchetto...

il punto e' che fallisce una funzione di portage..

cerchero' di indagare...

mi mandi i tuoi file *DEPEND? (solo relativi a quel pkt) (via mail come allegati)

grazie mille  :Smile: 

P.S.:ver beta4?

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> P.S.:ver beta4?

 

Scaricata da istruzioni nel primo post... non é l'ultima?

----------

## xchris

si si...

prova  a scaricare questa:

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine

e pastami l'output  :Smile: 

grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

ah ecco, oltre alla versione ufficiale c'era uno snapshot nascosto!

 *xchris wrote:*   

> e pastami l'output 

 

É uguale a prima  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
>>> Resolving dependencies

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0:

!!! Step: match

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1:

!!! Step: match

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0:

!!! Step: match

!!! Error in dependencies files of =app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12 --> content :~app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1:

!!! Step: match

!!! Cannot continue with corrupted /var/db/pkg
```

----------

## xchris

non e' vero  :Smile: 

so su quale funzione si inchioda...

esattamente su una di portage...

cerco di capire il perche'

10x

ciao

----------

## xchris

prova questa versione perche' non riesco a capire l'errore...

invito a non utlilizzarla da parte di nessuno cmq.

con questa versione non viene intercettato l'errore e si dovrebbe inchiodare... 

mi pasti l'out?

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/debug

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> prova questa versione perche' non riesco a capire l'errore...
> 
> invito a non utlilizzarla da parte di nessuno cmq.

 

Eccolo:

```
>>> Resolving dependencies

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./debug", line 1257, in ?

    main()

  File "./debug", line 1221, in main

    resolve_deps()

  File "./debug", line 540, in resolve_deps

    database[x]=get_exact_deps(database[x],x)

  File "./debug", line 569, in get_exact_deps

    temp=match_from_list(x,allpkg)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3909, in match_from_list

    if xs[0:2] != mycpv_cps[0:2]:

TypeError: unsubscriptable object
```

P.S. io tra una decina di minuti vado a far la spesa... se posti altre versioni di test potri non rispondere prontamente!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se vuoi vedere quel problema con la segnalazione di spamassassin in local mode (postato qualche pagina fa...) sono a casa e anche su skype, sia oggi che domani immagino... (anche se in fondo non è questo grande problema visto che in mix mode funziona... più che altro potrebbe essere un problema della funzione -dc)

Scusami per la poca presenza negli ultimi giorni ma non ero quasi mai a casa...

----------

## xchris

ti devo chiedere un grosso favore...

forse cosi' riesco a capire finalmente dove sta l'errore...

e' una piccola modifica a portage che puoi ripristinare in 2 secondi + tardi

file: /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py

riga 3911

aggiungi print xs,mycpv_cps

in modo che risulti cosi':

```

        elif operator == "~": # version, any revision, match

                for x in candidate_list:

                        xs = catpkgsplit(x)

                        print xs,mycpv_cps

                        if xs[0:2] != mycpv_cps[0:2]:

                                continue

                        if xs[2] != ver:

                                continue

                        mylist.append(x)

```

non so se hai esperienza con python...

quelli prima di print... non sono spazi ma tab.

se metti gli spazi si inchioda...

Magari fai un backup del file per sicurezza  :Smile: 

Ti cachera' fuori un bel po' di roba... postami le ultime righe (dove vedi le parentesi graffe)

Il dubbio e' che:

-portage strunz (ma dovrebbe inchiodarsi normalemente)

-in alcuni casi particolari passo alla funzione qc di poco regolare (molto probabile)

Grazie Mille

@cazzantonio:al momento cerco di risolvere questo che e' abbastanza grave  :Smile:  poi vediamo il perche' del comportamento anomalo.Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> forse cosi' riesco a capire finalmente dove sta l'errore...

 

```
['app-cdr', 'xcdroast', '0.98_alpha15', 'r3'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['dev-perl', 'Data-Dumper', '2.101', 'r0'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['sys-libs', 'zlib', '1.2.1', 'r3'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['media-gfx', 'graphviz', '1.10', 'r0'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['media-libs', 'svgalib', '1.9.19', 'r1'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['gnome-base', 'gnome-keyring', '0.4.0', 'r0'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['x11-misc', 'ttmkfdir', '3.0.9', 'r2'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['x11-libs', 'wxGTK', '2.4.2', 'r2'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['dev-tcltk', 'iwidgets', '4.0.1', 'r0'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['dev-libs', 'libpcre', '4.5', 'r0'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['dev-perl', 'Inline', '0.44', 'r1'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['app-editors', 'vim-core', '6.3', 'r2'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

['media-sound', 'mp3info', '0.8.4', 'r1'] ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

None ['app-text', 'docbook-sgml-dtd', '3.0', 'r0']

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./debug", line 1257, in ?

    main()

  File "./debug", line 1221, in main

    resolve_deps()

  File "./debug", line 540, in resolve_deps

    database[x]=get_exact_deps(database[x],x)

  File "./debug", line 569, in get_exact_deps

    temp=match_from_list(x,allpkg)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3910, in match_from_list

    if xs[0:2] != mycpv_cps[0:2]:

TypeError: unsubscriptable object
```

Le partentesi graffe non le vedo,,, ne vedo un bel pó quadre...

Io adesso ti posto un pó di linee, dimmi se bastano, se ne vuoi altre o se ne posso cancellare qualcuna (odio gli output inutili nel forum...)

----------

## randomaze

A quanto apre il problema era in un pacchetto di cui non avevo completetato l'emerge... roba rintracciabile con la linea suggeritami da xchris via jabber:

```
find /var/db/pkg/ -iname "*MERGING*"
```

una volta rimosso quello ha funzionato tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

io dico che operazioni come quelle andrebbero svolte in modo atomico...

soprattutto quando si opera su /var/db/pkg

e' una gran bella pecca di portage! :S

facci sapere poi se unclepine si comporta bene  :Smile: 

10x  :Wink: 

ciao

EDIT:beta5 out

----------

## Sparker

Error report (beta5):

```
./unclepine -su -u

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Ignoring :x11-libs/xosd-2.2.12

Ignoring :x11-libs/xosd-2.2.12

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./unclepine", line 1267, in ?

    main()

  File "./unclepine", line 1231, in main

    resolve_deps()

  File "./unclepine", line 540, in resolve_deps

    database[x]=get_exact_deps(database[x],x)

  File "./unclepine", line 568, in get_exact_deps

    if x.strip(' '):

AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'strip'

```

```
./debug -su -u

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Ignoring :x11-libs/xosd-2.2.12

Ignoring :x11-libs/xosd-2.2.12

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./debug", line 1257, in ?

    main()

  File "./debug", line 1221, in main

    resolve_deps()

  File "./debug", line 540, in resolve_deps

    database[x]=get_exact_deps(database[x],x)

  File "./debug", line 568, in get_exact_deps

    if x.strip(' '):

AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'strip'

```

----------

## xchris

indago al + presto....

grazie mille!

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao! mi sono accorto che nel frattempo sei arrivato alla beta5 allora ho provato a scaricare, ma nel link sul primo posto punta ancora alla beta4...

ciao nic

----------

## xchris

10x

uploadata correttamente...ora

penso che la beta 6 avra' una variabile interna di debug...

cosi' sara' + semplice capire dove sta l'errore...

ci pensero' stasera... ora vado a vedere Mucche alla riscossa con il mio bimbo... ciauz

----------

## xchris

@Sparker: non usare quella versione....riscarica la versione ufficiale beta5 (stai usando una di debug)

10x

ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ho qualche problemino perchè non ho il portage nella directory dove dovrebbe essere.

Nella prossima versione è possibile mettere 

```
/usr/portage/
```

 nel codice come variabile, così ognuno se lo sistema come vuole?

----------

## xchris

l'unico problema e' sui profili....

perche' il percorso passa da li...

puoi mettere anche un sym link per ora..

cmq grazie per il suggerimento...

ciao

----------

## xchris

sono proprio un pi..a  :Smile: 

unclepine supportava gia' la lettura della PORTDIR ma non la stavo usando...

dimenticanza

tra 5 minuti faccio l'upload di quella corretta.

controlla con unclepine -u -v

dovrebbe rilevarti correttamente il percorso.... (poi non lo usa :S)

grazie ancora  :Wink: 

edit:

```

root@lyra ARRFA # diff unclepine unclepine-release-0.1/unclepine

318c318

<       for filename in [portdir+'/profiles/base/packages',portdir+'/profiles/default-linux/packages',portdir+'/profiles/default-linux/'+arch+'/packages','/etc/make.profile/packages']:

---

>       for filename in ['/usr/portage/profiles/base/packages','/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/packages','/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/'+arch+'/packages','/etc/make.profile/packages']:

```

----------

## Sparker

questo errore

```

./unclepine -su -u

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

Ignoring :x11-libs/xosd-2.2.12

Ignoring :x11-libs/xosd-2.2.12

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./unclepine", line 1267, in ?

    main()

  File "./unclepine", line 1231, in main

    resolve_deps()

  File "./unclepine", line 540, in resolve_deps

    database[x]=get_exact_deps(database[x],x)

  File "./unclepine", line 568, in get_exact_deps

    if x.strip(' '):

AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'strip' 

```

lo ho eliminato disinstallando xosd

Poi ho riemerso xosd ed è riapparso...

----------

## xchris

dai numeri di riga sembra che tu non stia utilizzando l'ultima disponibile...

potresti controllare ed eventualmente aggiornare?

Cosi' facendo risulta + semplice il debug.

Grazie Mille  :Smile: 

Chris

----------

## xchris

beta 7 out...

gestisce meglio dipendenze scritte male

eventualmente date un occhio a 2 opz non documentate...

--debug 

--notify (vi dice se c'e' qc dep problematica)

chi ha problemi mi mandi da ora in poi via mail il file debug.file dopo aver lanciato

```

unclepine -u -su --debug -c > debug.file

```

ciao

EDIT:beta8 out .... migliorato debug... ora c'e' scritto tutto quello che serve...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

perfetto! con l'ultima versione non ho piu i problemi che avevo con quell'ebuild scritto male che ti dicevo.

cmq, tanto per cronaca, ti comunico che funziona bene anche con installazioni che hanno overlay multipli:

```
$: emerge -pv openvpn

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openvpn-2.0_beta18 [2.0_beta13] -iproute -lzo +pthreads +ssl 618 kB [2]

Total size of downloads: 618 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/overlays/fonderiadigitale

 [2] /usr/portage/overlays/bmg/main

 [3] /usr/portage/overlays/kde/metabuilds

 [4] /usr/portage/overlays/kde/improved

 [5] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur

 [6] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur/bugs.gentoo.org

 [7] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur/capella.catmur.co.uk

 [8] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur/dev.gentoo.org

 [9] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur/forums.gentoo.org

 [10] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur/gst-plugins.catmur.co.uk

 [11] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur/lila-artwork

 [12] /usr/portage/overlays/edcatmur/love-sources

```

----------

## xchris

supporta tutti gli overlay perche' cmq sia vanno a finire in /var/db/pkg una volta installati..

sono contento che giri  :Smile: 

Se va sulla tua macchina va su tutte  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

vediamo se anche a Sparker gira ora..

(speriamo)

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

non riesco a scaricare la nuova versione di unclepine... ci sono problemi con il sito?

----------

## Sparker

Confermo che con la beta8 il mio problema con xosd Ã¨ sparito  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non riesco a scaricare la nuova versione di unclepine... ci sono problemi con il sito?

 

non dovrebbero...

@Sparker: ottimo  :Smile: 

invito tutti a rilanciare la versione nuova anche con --notify per vedere se ci sono problemi con la risoluzione di dipendenze...

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *xchris wrote:*   

> supporta tutti gli overlay perche' cmq sia vanno a finire in /var/db/pkg una volta installati..
> 
> sono contento che giri 
> 
> Se va sulla tua macchina va su tutte  
> ...

 

ovvio, intendevo dire che ho un miliardo di ebuild 'fatti in casa' ...  :Smile: 

----------

## wildancer

0.0 Siete troppo produttivi... Non vi sto proprio dietro! L'ultima volta che ho visto questo post era di una pagina e meditavo di chiedere qualche spiegazione... Vengo oggi e Sbam 4 pagine di post!!! Ma che ci devo fare, sono solo un chimico computazionale, il pc serve solo a far girare le mie belle applicazioni di meccanica quantistica... Guai a farsi appassionare! Sennò come li studio 2 libri a settimana?!?! MANNAGGIA L'UNIVERSITA' CHE NON TI FA RESPIRARE... POSSIBILE CHE NON RIESCO MANCO A SEGUIRE LO SVILUPPO DI UN TOOL COSÌ INTERESSANTE?!?!?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xchris

 :Laughing: 

bhe questo significa che e' continuamente migliorato grazie al feedback di tutti quelli che lo provano  :Smile: 

meglio cosi  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

si è risolto anche quell'errore postato in precedenza con -dc che non vedeva evolution... in sostanza non mi da errori seri da tantissimo tempo questo unclepine   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

aggiunta una brevissima guida d'utilizzo (da ampliare)

Sono stati specificati dei modi d'utilizzo anche poco standard... consiglio di dare un occhio agli interessati  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## oRDeX

Mi potreste dare il link preciso per l'ultima versione plz?

----------

## xchris

e' il solito... in prima pagina  :Smile: 

copia e incolla in shell il comando scritto  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

sto implementando una nuova funzionalita'... molto semplice.

USE="-arts -alsa" unclepine -u

permettera' di cambiare le useflags da linea di comando.

Tanto per essere + flex

Si potra' quindi fare

USE="-arts +esd" emerge --Dup world

USE="-art +esd" unclepine -u

per simulare i cambiamenti necessari  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

xchris, ti ho mai detto che ti voglio bene?   :Laughing: 

dai un'occhiatina qui... http://www.deviantart.com/view/12932601/  :Wink: 

Cya!

----------

## xchris

 *lavish wrote:*   

> xchris, ti ho mai detto che ti voglio bene?   

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dai un'occhiatina qui... http://www.deviantart.com/view/12932601/ 
> 
> 

 

coooool  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

ho bisogno di un consiglio:

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine_color

```

ho cambiato un po' la colorazione di unclepine.

Tendenzialmente dove applicabile ho usato questo schema:

- verde - pacchetto normale

- rosso -  nel world file

- giallo - nel system profile

non tutte le funzioni sono state toccate chiaramente...(ad es circular e deps-inspect)

Il risultato e' che quando si fa un -db -df -di -sw -sv viene subito evidenziata la categoria di appartenenza.

...pero' sembra tutto + pasticciato :S

Se all'inizio dello script moficate la variabile more_colors in False (c'e' gia' la riga) tornaa quasi come prima...

Mi fate sto testino?

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

ciao

P.S.:Supporta gia' la scrittura USE="-alsa" unclepine -u

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@xchris: Non trova nulla a quell'url

----------

## xchris

10x  :Smile: 

corretto!

era un _ e non un -  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Allora.. l'ho provato e la prima volta che ho dato un 

```
./unclepine_color -sw
```

mi sono messo un po' a ridere   :Laughing: 

pero' devo ammettere che e' bello e anche molto chiaro... sicuramente a qualcuno pero' potrebbe dare fastidio... e' possibile mettere un opzione di default che sia una via di mezzo fra questa e la -nc? in modo che uno poi possa scegliere se avere tutto colorato o no...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sinceramente un po' troppo colorato

----------

## xchris

infatti avevo gli stessi dubbi....

a tratti + chiaro...

a tratti + incasinato

mmmmm

e se lo rimettessi "scolorato" come prima e aggiungessi (W) o (S) di fianco?

cmq cambiando la var iniziale nello script uno puo' scegliere....

magari di default lo lascio "semi-colorato" e se uno vuole lo colora un po' di +.  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> magari di default lo lascio "semi-colorato" e se uno vuole lo colora un po' di +. 

 

Esatto! Questo sarebbe bene! magari attivabile con la flag... -arlecchino   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

non vorrei introdurre altre flag...

ce ne sono veramente troppe  :Smile: 

Sto testando con (W) (S) e devo dire che e' un buon compromesso  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non vorrei introdurre altre flag...
> 
> ce ne sono veramente troppe 
> 
> Sto testando con (W) (S) e devo dire che e' un buon compromesso 
> ...

 

Ottimo! Cmq stavo scherzando per la flag "-arlecchino"  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 :Smile: 

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine_color2

```

non e' perfetto (-di funziona a volte male..)

giusto per vedere l'effetto...

usa (S) e (W)

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non e' perfetto (-di funziona a volte male..)
> 
> giusto per vedere l'effetto...
> 
> usa (S) e (W)
> ...

 

Saglio ho mette gli stessi colori della versione precedente  :Question: 

----------

## xchris

si e no...

prova un unclepine -df openssh

ciao

EDIT:i colori bene o male si.... pero' mette i tag (S) (W)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok pero' metterei queste cose anche all'opzione -sw

----------

## xchris

ma quelli sono tutti in (W)

eventualmente possono essere anche (S)...

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine_color2
> ...

 

Mi sembra molto chiaro... ottimo lavoro xchris!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ok  :Smile: 

beta10 out con nuovo output sistemato e possibilita' di settare portdir e arch.

Normalmente sono rilevate in automatico... quindi non e' necessario impostarle. 

Supporta lettura di USE="...." unclepine [opz]

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

sei un fenomeno! è il caso di dirlo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

esaggggerato  :Smile: 

ho fatto solo qualche modifichina  :Smile: 

ciao ciao

----------

## klaudyo

Ho provato ad usare il tool sul mio sistema.

Ho fatto:

```
./unclepine -su -u
```

Ottenendo la seguente lista 

```

Unlinked Packages: 24

        * app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r10

        * app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.0

        * app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0

        * app-text/dgs-0.5.10-r1

        * dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.11

        * dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

        * dev-libs/libpcre-4.5

        * dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

        * dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2

        * media-libs/hermes-1.3.2-r2

        * media-libs/libao-0.8.5

        * media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

        * media-libs/taglib-1.2

        * media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

        * media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

        * net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-0.99.3

        * net-dns/libidn-0.3.7

        * net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r5

        * sys-apps/fbset-2.1

        * sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

        * sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r5

        * sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6 (W):  old slot

        * sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.8.1 (W):  old slot

        * sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5 (S):  old slot

```

A parte gli "old slot", ci sono alcune cose che credo non debbano essere rimosse!! E' il caso di dhcpcd, gnome-nettool, fbset, forse slocate, yacc.

In realtà anche per gli altri pacchetti non c'è ragione di toglierli.... forse sbaglio qualcosa io..... come devo interpretare l'output ottenuto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Li vuole togliere perche' (credo) li abbia installati come dipendenze di altri pacchetti. Se controlli ne tuo world file (prendiamo ad esempio slocate) non ci sara' l'entry slocate. Quindi visto che sara' una dipendenza di qualche pacchetto che serve solo per la compilazione unclepine dice, giustamente, che non serve.

----------

## klaudyo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Li vuole togliere perche' (credo) li abbia installati come dipendenze di altri pacchetti. Se controlli ne tuo world file (prendiamo ad esempio slocate) non ci sara' l'entry slocate. Quindi visto che sara' una dipendenza di qualche pacchetto che serve solo per la compilazione unclepine dice, giustamente, che non serve.

 

...e quindi? Lo devo rimuovere o no? 

Io ad esempio dhcpcd non lo vorrei rimuovere!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No semplicemente li metti nel world file quelli che vuoi tenere

----------

## klaudyo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No semplicemente li metti nel world file quelli che vuoi tenere

 

Ok, ma la domanda ora è perchè non sono già nel world file? Dipende dal fatto che ho fatto l'installazione dallo stage 3?

Infatti ho provato a riemergere dhcpcd ed ora unclepine non me lo da più come cosa da rimuovere!

Per mettere le cose nel world file basta aggiungerle a mano o c'è un modo migliore?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> Ok, ma la domanda ora è perchè non sono già nel world file? Dipende dal fatto che ho fatto l'installazione dallo stage 3?

 

Possibile

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> Per mettere le cose nel world file basta aggiungerle a mano o c'è un modo migliore?

 

Si basta che metti l'entry a mano

----------

## Cazzantonio

@klaudyo

Se scrivi 

```
emerge pippo
```

 il programma "pippo" verrà messo nel word file (considerato come programma volontariamente installato), tutti i pacchetti che vengono installati come dipendenza invece no

Se scrivi emerge gnome solo il pacchetto gnome-base/gnome viene messo in world, tutte le sue dipendenze (ovvero tutti i pacchetti che compongono gnome)  non verranno messi in world.

Quando dai 

```
emerge -C gnome
```

 viene rimosso il pacchetto suddetto ma tutte le sue dipendenze rimangono a giro (in pratica tutto gnome visto che il pacchetto gnome-base/gnome è solo un metapacchetto)... e qui entra in gioco unclepine che ti lista tutti i pacchetti che non sono dipendenza di nessun pacchetto in world (e che pertanto nemmeno vengono upgradati quando scrivi emerge -uD world)

Se unclepine ti segnala qualche pacchetto che vorresti, ma attualmente non è dipendenza di nessun pacchetto in world allora puoi metterlo a mano in world oppure riemergerlo scrivendo emerge nomepacchetto, in tal modo viene automaticamente messo in world

----------

## Cazzantonio

@xchris

mi sono recentemente fermato a riflettere su un fatto interessante:

A volte capita di emergere un programma che ha tra le sue dipendenze un pacchetto che genera delle use flag "ereditate"; a me è capitato di installare mysql come dipendenza di mythtv (ho ricevuto per natale la scheda tv   :Wink:  )

Le use flag generate da tali pacchetti vengono riutilizzate talvolta da altri programmi, che una volta riemersi (con le use flag "ereditate") diventano "depend from" di mysql.... a me è capitato con le qt

in tale caso, dopo aver tolto mythtv, unclepine -u non mi seleziona (giustamente) mysql come "unlinked", tuttavia mi farebe piacere sbarazzarmi di tale pacchetto insieme a mythtv visto che non era certo mia intenzione originale installare le qt con la use "mysql"

In questo caso sono stato attento a quanto veniva emerso quindi non avrò problemi a ricompilare le qt senza mysql e togliere quest'ultimo... tuttavia in casi più generali il problema dei pacchetti "generatori di use flag", che si insediano e non se ne vanno più, esiste

Secondo te è possibile implementare in unclepine un modo per scovare questi pacchetti, mostrare le loro dipendenze "vere" e quelle generate solo dalle use flag che loro stessi hanno imposto (che quindi non sono nel make.conf) e generare una lista di quelli "sospetti"? (che dipendono solo dalle use flag suddette)

forse è una cosa che richiede un lavoro sproporzionato rispetto al beneficio ricevuto... tuttavia penso potrebbe essere una feature interessante....

che ne dici?

----------

## silverhand

Scusate un paio di domande magari banali e sciocche ho dato:

```

unclepine -sw

```

per aevere i pacchetti presenti in world e mi trovo una lista di pacchetti ora:

1. Quando trovo:

```

     -> * dev-libs/glib-2.4.6 needed by All:20 World:4 System:0

                gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2

                x11-libs/pango-1.4.1

                x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.16

                x11-wm/openbox-3.2-r1

```

vuol dire che glib-2.4.6 ha bisogno di gconf eccetera o viceversa?

2. nel caso:

```

     -> * dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 needed by All:3 World:0 System:1

               sys-libs/pam-0.77-r1

```

Cosa significa needed by All:3?

e System:1?

Grazie mille e fantastico tool!!!

----------

## gutter

"All" sono tutti i pacchetti cha utilizano quello in questione "World" indica quanti di quelli precedenti sono nel world file e "system" quanti di quelli precedenti sono nel system. Spero di essere stato chiaro  :Wink:  anche se non credo  :Smile: 

----------

## silverhand

Una cosa un po contorta ma penso di aver capito dimmi se è giusto:

Nell'output:

```

     -> * dev-libs/glib-2.4.6 needed by All:20 World:4 System:0 

                gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2 

                x11-libs/pango-1.4.1 

                x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.16 

                x11-wm/openbox-3.2-r1 

```

significa che glib-2.4.6 è necessario a 20 pacchetti di cui 4 sono nel world file e sono quelli elencati!!

Dimmi che è giusto?

Grazie

----------

## xchris

e' giusto  :Smile: 

@Cazzantonio: appena torno ne riparliamo.Al momento sono lontano dal mondo informatico... periodo disintossicante  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bentornato xchris  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Cazzantonio: appena torno ne riparliamo.Al momento sono lontano dal mondo informatico... periodo disintossicante 
> 
> 

 

Fai più che bene   :Wink:   Anche io ultimamente uso il pc in maniera abbastanza passiva (ho ricominciato a studiare... ebbene sì... udite udite forse mi laureo davvero anche io prima o poi  :Laughing:  )

----------

## gutter

@Cazzantonio: In bocca al lupo   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Segnalo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261529&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=142475&highlight=

Nel primo si parla della necessità di un tool come unclepine, nel secondo è presentato un tool, dep, che pare svolga le funzioni di unclepine, ma a quanto ho letto è meno potente, e non più sviluppato.

----------

## xchris

ti ringrazio per l'ottima pub che stai facendo ma e' inutile postare in quel thread perche' ho parlato in chat proprio con loro  :Smile: 

grazie cmq  :Smile: 

@fedeliallalinea: ora sono tornato veramente  :Smile:   Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ti ringrazio per l'ottima pub che stai facendo ma e' inutile postare in quel thread perche' ho parlato in chat proprio con loro 

 

Eh? uh...

Non ho capito!

----------

## xchris

mah forse non avevo capito io  :Smile: 

probabile.... dopo 10 ore di viaggio  :Smile: 

Ne riparliamo domani.

ciauz

----------

## xchris

beta11 out

corretto output- mostra (S) (W) e ora anche (WS)

introdotta variabile interna really_quiet per chi vuole togliere larry.   :Crying or Very sad: 

scoperto bug!

deepunmerge non funziona bene con =cat/app-ver in alcuni casi

purtroppo non e' facilmente risolvibile per il modo di funzionamento di deep-unmerge.

Al momento ho messo un avviso.

Non e' un grossa limitazione comunque perche' facendo -u si individuano i pacchetti con vecchio slot.

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> introdotta variabile interna really_quiet per chi vuole togliere larry.   

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Grande adesso lo provo subito!

----------

## lopio

ciao,

lo so che sono in forte ritardo ma questo tool e' fantastico e non potevo esimermi dal dire...

GRAZIE xchris   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@xchris

hai pensato alla proposta di una nuova feature che ti avevo fatto nella pagina precedente?

non so se è infattibile e/o troppo onerosa, ma potrebbe essere carina...

----------

## Cazzantonio

questa nuova versione di unclepine mi ha beccato questi pacchetti unlinked

```
Unlinked Packages: 11 

        * dev-libs/libunicode-0.4-r1

        * gnome-base/bonobo-1.0.22

        * gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1

        * gnome-base/gconf-1.0.9

        * gnome-base/gnome-common-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/gnome-print-0.37

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3

        * gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6

        * gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10

        * gnome-extra/gal-0.24

        * gnome-extra/gtkhtml-1.1.10-r1
```

che la precedente non vedeva (mix mode, -u -su -v)

emerge -pvDu world non li richiede, quindi ok   :Very Happy: 

cosa è cambiato di fondamentale da vedere così tanti pacchetti unlinked nuovi? magari è cambiato qualcosa nell'ultimo aggiornamento del portage... boh...

----------

## gutter

E' possibile che abbiano scritto meglio le dipendenze di qualche ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

è possibile, però conta che l'untimo "unclepine -u -su -v" l'avevo dato giusto ieri...

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> è possibile, però conta che l'untimo "unclepine -u -su -v" l'avevo dato giusto ieri...

 

Allora è possibile che mi sbagli  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

unclepine non e' cambiato...

puo' essere cambiato solo portage  :Smile: 

per la feature nuova magari ci sentiamo domani via skype  :Smile: 

@lopio:  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

beta12 out

bug fix sulla routine -di

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> unclepine non e' cambiato...
> 
> puo' essere cambiato solo portage 
> 
> 

 

Allora non mi sbagliavo  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo te è possibile implementare in unclepine un modo per scovare questi pacchetti, mostrare le loro dipendenze "vere" e quelle generate solo dalle use flag che loro stessi hanno imposto (che quindi non sono nel make.conf) e generare una lista di quelli "sospetti"? (che dipendono solo dalle use flag suddette)
> 
> 

 

e' interessante come feature...

ma come distinguiamo se e' una cosa voluta o meno?

Dici solo un indicazione?

Proponi un modo di funzionamento e vediamo come si puo' fare  :Smile: 

cmq il tutto nasce da

/usr/portage/profiles/base/use.defaults

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non penso ci possa essere una regola precisa per trovare i pacchetti di questo tipo "indesiderati"... semplicemente si può fare una ricerca per vedere se qualcuno di questi pacchetti viene "tenuto su" solo da useflag "ereditate" di altri pacchetti (quindi non è dipendenza di niente se non consideri quella use flag)

In questo modo posso fare una rapida ricerca per vedere quali e quanti sono questi pacchetti, poi dovrò essere io a decidere se sono da eliminare oppure no...

Secondo me può essere utile... nel caso dell'esempio che ti avevo fatto nel post precedente funzionerebbe (ovvero mi segnalerebbe mysql come pacchetto dipendente solo da una sua use flag "ereditata")

Se vuoi ci possiamo sentire via skype domani (verso mezzogiorno) oppure stasera dopo le 6... (prima sono in facoltà e posso solo leggere le mail)

----------

## xchris

si penso che presto implementero' qc del genere.... o cmq qc che permetta per lo meno di intuire  :Smile: 

nel frattempo volete fare un test sulla nuova funzione treeview (non c'e' ancora nel help ma funziona)

come si usa?

```

unclepine -t2 mplayer

```

-tN   : n il valore della profondita' (1=dipendenze dirette)

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine_tree

```

ciao

----------

## gutter

Probabilmente sono io che non mi sono ancora svegliato  :Wink: 

```
gutter@giskard ~/download $ unclepine -t2 mplayer

UnclePine  0.1_beta11 -   Tool for dependencies jobs

!!! Unknown option specified: -t1

Type unclepine -h for help screen

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stessa cosa di gutter

----------

## Cazzantonio

Idem come sopra

Aggiungo che tanto per prova (non ho niente contro Larry) ho decommentato

really_quiet=True

(e commentato quella sopra   :Wink:  )

solo che continuo a vedere Larry se uso -v.... è normale?

----------

## xchris

forse ho uploadato quella cannata  :Smile: 

ora dovrebbe andare...

@cazzantonio: devi lasciare solo really_quiet=True

ciao

P.S:forso sono io non molto sveglio questa mattina per colpa di un samba PDC controller  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio: devi lasciare solo really_quiet=True
> 
> 

 

appunto.... come ti ho detto ho decommentato quella riga e commentato la "false"

se non uso -v non mi fa vedere Larry, altrimenti si, ma penso sia normale

----------

## xchris

ah si  :Smile: 

visto che e' verbose l'ho lasciata  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

Continua a non fungere.

----------

## xchris

sei sicuro di usare quella giusta?

la ver dovrebbe essere beta13_tree

ciao

----------

## gutter

Mi sa che hai scazzato il link precedente  :Smile: 

Controllalo meglio.

----------

## xchris

ho appena wgettato la ver giusta....  :Shocked: 

che versione ti da?

/me molto rinco oggi!

----------

## gutter

Non mi funziona ancora:

```
gutter@giskard ~/download $ wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine_tree 

--11:48:22--  http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine_tree

           => `unclepine_tree'

Resolving xchris.altervista.org... 207.44.186.19

Connecting to xchris.altervista.org[207.44.186.19]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 48,058 [text/plain]

100%[====================================>] 48,058        43.83K/s             

11:48:23 (43.67 KB/s) - `unclepine_tree' saved [48058/48058]

gutter@giskard ~/download $ unclepine 

UnclePine  0.1_beta11 -   Tool for dependencies jobs

!!! Specificy exactly one action!

Type unclepine -h for help screen

 
```

----------

## xchris

./unclepine_tree !

dopo avergli dato la +x  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ./unclepine_tree !
> 
> dopo avergli dato la +x 

 

Ooops pardon   :Embarassed: 

Avevo scaricato entrambe le versioni nella stessa dir avendo pensato che magari aggiornavi quello del primo post.

----------

## xchris

no problem  :Smile: 

ricordo tempo fa....ore passate a debuggare una versione mentre ne eseguivo un altra :S

ciao

----------

## gutter

Questo dimostra che sono anche io addormentato  :Wink: 

La cosa mi stranizza visto che sono le 12:00

Comunque ho provato ora la nuova opzione e mi sembra che vada bene. L'ho provata su una decina di pacchetti e non mi ha dato problemi.

----------

## xchris

ho fatto una versione separata perche' ho bisogno di qualche consiglio e non e' ancora ufficiale.

Senza contare che devo aggiungere funzioni interessanti (inclusa quella di @cazzantonio)

come vedete crea un tree...

ma spesso e' ripetitivo.... non so se eliminare i dati ridondanti...

ciao

----------

## gutter

Perchè credi che sia ripetitivo? Secondo me va bene così.

L'idea di cazzantonio mi pare davvero interessante.

----------

## xchris

prova a fare un -t5 su patch (che dipende da se stesso)

ciao

----------

## gutter

Ho capito il concetto  :Smile: 

In effetti è abbastanza fastidioso.

----------

## Cazzantonio

sto facendo un po' di test sulla funzione -t...

è carina, solo che è "praticamente" inutile per t>=3...

solo a titolo di esempio:

unclepine -t5 mplayer mi restituiva 13745 righe di output

unclepine -t10 invece mi ha generato un file di testo tanto grosso che l'ho interrotto quando è giunto verso i 400 mega (secondo i miei conti avrebbe dovuto superare i 7 giga)

(unclepine -t3 restituisce 856 righe di output, -t2 "solo" 186)

Ho preso mplayer come esempio, tuttavia il numero delle righe prodotte aumenta in modo esponenziale (nel nostro caso con una base vicina al 6) rendendo illeggibile l'oputput

Pacchetti molto basilari potrebbero generare un tree molto più piccolo, per esempio con gettext la base dell'esponenziale è vicina a 3,5 (la base tende a crescere con l'aumentare dell'esponente)

A che serve?   :Very Happy: 

Penso che il suo utilizzo possa essere utile in pipe con programmi che ne utilizzano l'output per vari tipi di ricerche, difficilmente si potranno usare altrimenti -tN con N maggiore di due...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

e' per questo che l'output andrebbe ridotto.

Bisogna solo trovare un modo "intelligente per farlo"

Ad es se un pacchetto e' stato "analizzato in profondita" se lo re-incontro segnalero' che e' stato gia' analizzato ma non lo analizzero' +.

Suggerimenti ben accetti  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

qualcuno puo' dare un occhio a equery depgraph?

che alg usa secondo voi?

mi sembra che abbia anche qualche baco...

su mplayer mi segna xvid quando io non ho la useflag settata...

ciau

----------

## Cazzantonio

anche a me segna xvid, io però ho tutti i codec possibili nelle use flags, pertanto è normale...

più grave è che mi segni media-libs/alsa quando io alsa è da eoni che l'ho tolto/rimosso/sradicato dal sistema...

forse fa conto che tutte le use siano settate... boh

----------

## fabius

Oggi ero in vena di pulizie  :Smile:  così ho preso il fido unclepine ed ho dato un bel

```
# unclepine -u

Unlinked Packages: 6

        * app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

        * dev-perl/Time-Duration-1.02

        * dev-util/glade-2.6.8

        * net-libs/libpcap-0.8.3-r1

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r5 (WS):  old slot

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r13 (WS):  old slot

```

A parte i kernel ed altri pacchetti, noto la presenza di libpcap che mi ricordavo essere usata da ethereal. Per scrupolo do

```
# equery d libpcap

[ Searching for packages depending on libpcap... ]

net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.9

```

mentre se faccio

```
# unclepine -di libpcap

* No Dependencie/No Depen * net-libs/libpcap-0.8.3-r1        * sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 (S)

                                                             * sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1 (WS)

```

non viene segnalato niente.

C'è qualche problema o non ho capito bene qualcosa? E' legato al fatto che libpcap è virtual?

----------

## xchris

visto visto...

ti consiglio un "unclepine -u -v"

Dovresti avere dei warning riguardo la mancanza di un pacchetto che fornisca "virtual/libpcap"

Soluzione: emerge --oneshot libpcap

Il nuovo include il nuovo virtual :S

Motivo di tutto cio'?

hanno introdotto il nuovo virtual e non hanno fatto riemergere i pacchetti che lo dovrebbero fornire.In questo modo il file PROVIDE non e' stato aggiornato.

Grazie per la segnalazione!!!

ciao

EDIT:presto una nuova modifica per evitare tutto cio'

EDIT2: in realta' nasce da una mia disattenzione... avrei potuto evitare tutto cio'.Sorry.Cmq il riemerge di libpcap risolve

----------

## fabius

Capito! Infatti mi segnala il warning (non avevo pensato di usare il verbose mode). Grazie per la precisazione.

P.S.  Gran programma!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

e' cmq un buggetto di unclepine.

I virtual li legge sempre da local... e non da portage.

E' stato gia' corretto.

Piu' tardi aggiorno...prima lo testo un po'.

ciao e grazie!

----------

## gutter

Grazie per la celerità con cui risolvi i bug  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

in realta ne ho corretti un paio. (uno poco influente)

Il problema sai qual'e'?

che lo dovrei riscrivere :S

Ho utilizzato una struttura dati non perfetta.

Purtroppo portage ho iniziato a conoscerlo un po' + a fondo mentre scrivevo unclepine....

vedremo...

ciao

----------

## xchris

ok e' la giornata...

ho trovato un bug!

in realta' non sapevo neanche che il file PROVIDE potesse avere questa sintassi.

```

root@lyra UnclePine # cat /var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4/PROVIDE

virtual/x11

        opengl? virtual/opengl

        opengl? virtual/glu

        virtual/xft

```

cioe' fornisce dei virtual in modo "dinamico"

Se e' attiva la useflag opengl fornisce i 2 virtual...

Quindi direi che non e' da trattare a compile time... altrimenti sarebbe stato fissato subito.Sbaglio?

EDIT:provate unclepine -sv ....ma che bel virtual... opengl?  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Al prossimo raduno ci racconti tutto quello che hai capito su portage? (se è fattibile ovviamente!)

Io sono un po' assente per esami, dopo il 15 febbraio dovrei tornare!

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Al prossimo raduno ci racconti tutto quello che hai capito su portage? 

 

ma che ho capito?  :Laughing: 

ogni tanto sbuca un "mio" bug...

ti ricordi il developer...non so il nome...

ha detto che non ho capito una cippa di RDEPEND...

andiamo bene  :Laughing: 

ciao

EDIT: out _beta13 - bug fix

----------

## xchris

ho uploadato una versione di test per vedere come va la treeview.

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine

```

stesso nome cosi' gutter non si incasina  :Very Happy: 

ho ridotto in modo enorme la quantita di dati del tree-view.

Algoritmo stupido: abbiamo gia' visto questo pacchetto? 

SI -> non fare deep scan

NO -> vai avanti e scanna

In questo modo assomiglia molto ai vari tree che si vedono in portage.

Anche mettendo -t30000 si ferma prima.

Se qualcuno ha tempo di provare....10x

ciao

EDIT: il segno "--" dopo il pacchetto significa che e' stato esplorato gia' a livello precedente

EDIT2: sto pensando all'idea di Cazzantonio.Richiederebbe una scrittura abbondante di unclepine...anche se una funzione che semplifica la vita e' possibile...

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stesso nome cosi' gutter non si incasina 
> 
> 

 

La vecchiaia comincia a farsi sentire   :Very Happy: 

Oggi pomeriggio lo testo un poco.  :Wink:  Sperando di non incasinarmi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

grazie mille  :Smile: 

occhio alla versione che riporta  :Wink:      (occhio=attenzione)

ciauz

----------

## gutter

Stavolta prometto di non sbagliare e di stare attento alla versione  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

prova un 

```

unclepine -t5 patch

```

per apprezzare la differenza.

La seconda volta che viene incontrata "patch" non viene esplorata e a fianco viene messo "--"

ciao

----------

## gutter

Fatto. Noto che adesso l'output è molto meno prolisso e più leggibile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> EDIT2: sto pensando all'idea di Cazzantonio.Richiederebbe una scrittura abbondante di unclepine...anche se una funzione che semplifica la vita e' possibile...

 

Addirittura?   :Shocked:   Allora penso non ne valga la pena... non è poi così fondamentale...

Comunque se si vuole generalizzare il problema che ti avevo sottoposto penso che tutto potrebbe ridursi alla possibilità di fare ricerche sulle dipendenze "escludendo" determinate use flag... (nel caso proposto dovrebbero essere quelle "generate" dai pacchetti, e la ricerca dovrebbe essere limitata solo a tali pacchetti...)

----------

## xchris

questo sistema e' gia' possibile...

facendo USE="-bla -blah" unclepine -u

il punto e' che unclepine andrebbe riscritto nel core per poter implementare altre funzioni interessanti.

Quando mi libero un po' valutero' se vale la pena o meno.

ciao

----------

## xchris

ho aggiornato la routine del tree-view

Ora viene costruito con 2 passate.

Per la natura ricorsiva del algoritmo prima non era proprio ottimale.

Ora con la seconda passata esploro un pacchetto al livello migliore e assicuro di avere quante + info possibili.

Se avete voglia di provarla un pochino l'indirizzo e' sempre.

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/unclepine

```

ciau

----------

## xchris

beta14 out:

-aggiunta compatibilita' -dc -x

-aggiunta funzione treeview (-t[n])

-useflags ereditate con opzione -v 

@Cazzantonio: per il momento ti mostro solo quali useflags non sono volute direttamente da te!  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Good  :Wink: 

provo e ti faccio sapere  :Very Happy: 

P.S. ma l'opzione -v non è "verbose"?

P.P.S. Scusa, non importa, ho capito l'arcano

[ri-eidt]

Ho provato e mi sembra buono (dovrebbero essere tutte, c'è margine d'errore per cui dovrei fare controlli approfonditi?)

Manca un'opzione per associare ciascuna di queste use flag ad un pacchetto e una per vedere che cosa sarebbe unlinked senza di esse  :Wink: 

(che in realtà basta fare USE="-(tutte quelle use flag)" unclepine -u)... in realtà basta un opzione per associare rapidamente quelle use flag ad un pacchetto che le genera

P.S. già che ci sei... se non costa niente, io aggiungerei anche un elenco delle use flag di sistema (quelle in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults) omettendo le use flag già presenti in make.conf e quelle disabilitate (ovvero -"useflag" in make.conf)

P.P.S le use flag "inherited" che sono disabilitate da make.conf non compaiono nell'elenco vero? (dubbio atroce e stupido, ovvero: "cosa mi sarei dimenticato io se lo script lo avessi fatto io")

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [ri-eidt]
> 
> Ho provato e mi sembra buono (dovrebbero essere tutte, c'è margine d'errore per cui dovrei fare controlli approfonditi?)
> 
> Manca un'opzione per associare ciascuna di queste use flag ad un pacchetto e una per vedere che cosa sarebbe unlinked senza di esse 
> ...

 

associarla ai pacchetti effettivamente installati comporta qualche problemino al momento.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. già che ci sei... se non costa niente, io aggiungerei anche un elenco delle use flag di sistema (quelle in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults) omettendo le use flag già presenti in make.conf e quelle disabilitate (ovvero -"useflag" in make.conf)
> 
> 

 

si magari per completezza le metto usando -v

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.P.S le use flag "inherited" che sono disabilitate da make.conf non compaiono nell'elenco vero? (dubbio atroce e stupido, ovvero: "cosa mi sarei dimenticato io se lo script lo avessi fatto io")

 

non compaiono perche' quell'elenco non e' altro che 

USE SYSTEM - USE_MAKE_CONF(positive)

quindi essendo disabilitate in make.conf non sono considerate USE SYSTEM. 

Per USE SYSTEM intendo emerge info | grep USE

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> associarla ai pacchetti effettivamente installati comporta qualche problemino al momento.

 

Ci credo... la mia era solo una considerazione dello stato delle cose (lungi da me volerti mettere fretta, hai già fatto tanto che bisognerebbe darti un premio!  :Very Happy:  )

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non compaiono perche' quell'elenco non e' altro che 
> 
> USE SYSTEM - USE_MAKE_CONF(positive)

 

Si, ne ero sicuro... solo quando mi prendono i dubbi atroci (anche se sono domande idiote... anzi soprattutto se sono domande idiote) non posso fare a meno di domandare  :Mr. Green: 

Ricordati che io sono quello che ti ha scassato le palle un sacco perchè non mi funzionava unclepine quando l'unica cosa è che avevo sbagliato a fare un link  :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ceppus

dopo aver aggiornato il profilo da:

```
/usr/portage/profiles/default-ppc-2004.3/
```

a

```
/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/ppc/2004.3/
```

perché deprecato, unclepine non funziona più, cioé ad ogni comando mi ritorna:

```
~ Version 0.1_beta14

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

!!! Critical Error

!!! You miss this file : /etc/make.profile/packages
```

in effetti in make.profile ho:

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile/

total 12

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 412 Feb 18 12:16 make.defaults

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3 Sep 17 17:00 parent

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  32 Sep 17 17:00 virtuals
```

qualche idea?

----------

## xchris

posta 

```

ls -l /etc/make.profile

```

sembra strano che manchi quel file.

ciao

----------

## Ceppus

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 47 Feb 14 18:35 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/ppc/2004.3/
```

effettivamente quel file c'é però sotto:

```
/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/ppc/
```

----------

## xchris

si quello e' normale...

davo per scontato che ci fosse quel file per ogni arch.

Errore mio... scusa.

vai alla riga 379 di unclepine (ultima ver b14)

```

for filename in [portdir+'/profiles/base/packages',portdir+'/profiles/default-linux/packages',portdir+'/profiles/default-linux/'+arch+'/packages','/etc/make.profile/packages']:

```

e togli la ultima entry della lista...quindi

```

for filename in [portdir+'/profiles/base/packages',portdir+'/profiles/default-linux/packages',portdir+'/profiles/default-linux/'+arch+'/packages']:

```

fammi sapere come va....e magari non fidarti troppo!  :Razz: 

nella prossima ver fixero' la cosa!

ciao

----------

## Ceppus

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vai alla riga 379 di unclepine (ultima ver b14)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

effettivamente ieri sera spulciando un po' il codice avevo provato ad eliminarla...

ma non ero molto sicuro della mia scelta...  :Very Happy: 

comunque così funziona  :Wink: 

grazie per l'aiuto

ciao

----------

## xchris

bene  :Smile: 

nella prossima vedro' di non metterlo obbligatorio come file!

grazie mille per aver riportato il problema!

Ciao

----------

## xchris

beta15 out

bug fix per ppc 2004.3

solo con -v visualizza il messaggio di mancanza del file.

ciao

EDIT:sistemato il sito per tenere le vecchie versioni.

----------

## lavish

Ehià  :Smile: 

Ho avuto un piccolo problemino con unclepine 0.1_beta15.

Ho dato un 

```

unclepine -su -u -x > pacchetti_da_rimuovere.txt

```

e il risultato è stato questo:

```

=app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta12

=app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0

=app-text/aspell-0.60

=app-text/enchant-1.1.3

=app-text/gtkspell-2.0.4-r1

=dev-db/metakit-2.4.9.3-r2

=dev-libs/crypto++-5.2.1

=dev-libs/elfutils-0.94-r1

=dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

=dev-libs/ucl-1.03

=dev-python/pyxdg-0.6

=dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r1

=games-util/uz2unpack-0.1

=media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r1

=media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.7

=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r1

=sci-libs/fftw-2.1.5-r1

=sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

=sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

=x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.2.1

=x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r2

=x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.34

```

Controllo a grandi linee che non ci sia nulla di fondamentale che non possa sistemare con un chroot (alla peggio) ed elimino tutti i pacchetti indicati.

Ieri mi sono trovato a fare l'upgrade a kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r5 e la compilazione mi fallisce perchè non trova aspell...

Le domande sono 2 a questo punto, una IT e una OT:

IT) come mai lo zio pino mi ha detto di rimuovere quei pacchetti se erano necessari?

OT) perchè un emerge -uD world non ha cercato di emergere nuovamente aspell visto che si trattava di dipendenze necessarie?

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

ecco da bugzilla che è  "emerso"... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84279

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che kdelibs avevi prima?

----------

## xchris

mi spiace per il bug ma sono contento per unclepine.

Lo "zio" legge le deps correttamente (a parte alcuni casi in cui e' un po' conservativo)

In ogni caso "non dovrebbe" mai dirti di unmergere un pacchetto se nelle dipendenze e' elencato.

Consiglio sempre di fare questo:

```

unclepine -u -su -x > pacchetti.check

cat pacchetti.check | xargs quickpkg

```

in questo modo in caso di errori possiamo rimediare subito con

```

emerge --oneshot -k pacchetto

```

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma forse zio pino non ha sbagliato visto che nella versione kdelibs-3.3.2-r2.ebuild non richiedeva aspell/ispell

----------

## lavish

@ fedeliallalinea: prima avevo kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r4 (che richiedeva aspell)

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma forse zio pino non ha sbagliato visto che nella versione kdelibs-3.3.2-r2.ebuild non richiedeva aspell/ispell

 

e che ho detto?  :Smile: 

il problema e' nel ebuild-pacchetto.

E chiaramente lo zio non puo' fare miracoli :S

ciau

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema e' nel ebuild-pacchetto.
> 
> 

 

Ma la versione che avevo installato era la -r4 ... non riesco a capire dove sia il problema quindi

----------

## lavish

Ahia... problema simile con gtkspell (e qui non cambio versione di inkscape da un sacco di tempo)...

-> media-gfx/inkscape-0.40-r1

```

lavish@darkstar ~ $ inkscape 

inkscape: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkspell.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

lavish@darkstar ~ $ ldd `which inkscape`

        libxml2.so.2 => //usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0x00002aaaaabc1000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002aaaaadfd000)

        libgtkmm-2.4.so.1 => //usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1 (0x00002aaaaaf13000)

        libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 => //usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 (0x00002aaaab378000)

        libatkmm-1.6.so.1 => //usr/lib/libatkmm-1.6.so.1 (0x00002aaaab4be000)

        libpangomm-1.4.so.1 => //usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1 (0x00002aaaab60a000)

        libglibmm-2.4.so.1 => //usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1 (0x00002aaaab72f000)

        libsigc-2.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaab877000)

        libgtkspell.so.0 => not found

        libenchant.so.1 => //usr/lib/libenchant.so.1 (0x0000003965500000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaab97d000)

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaabd95000)

        libatk-1.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaabf25000)

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaac046000)

        libpangoxft-1.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaac15e000)

        libpangox-1.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaac265000)

        libpng.so.3 => //usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0x00002aaaac371000)

        libpopt.so.0 => //usr/lib/libpopt.so.0 (0x0000003965c00000)

        libXft.so.2 => //usr/lib/libXft.so.2 (0x00002aaaac4a7000)

        libX11.so.6 => //usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00002aaaac5bb000)

        libXrender.so.1 => //usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x00002aaaac79d000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => //usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x00002aaaac8a6000)

        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaac9d9000)

        libpango-1.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaacb03000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaacc47000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaacd87000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002aaaace8b000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => //usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00002aaaacf8e000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => //usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0x00002aaaad11b000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002aaaad2b0000)

        libgc.so.1 => //usr/lib/libgc.so.1 (0x00002aaaad3c3000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00002aaaad4fa000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002aaaad6eb000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00002aaaad871000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002aaaad97c000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002aaaaaaab000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => //usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0x00002aaaadba3000)

        libXi.so.6 => //usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0x00002aaaadca6000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => //usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0x00002aaaaddaf000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => //usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0x00002aaaadeb1000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => //usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1 (0x00002aaaadfb6000)

        libXext.so.6 => //usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x00002aaaae0c1000)

        libexpat.so.0 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 (0x00002aaaae1d2000)

```

Infatti mancava proprio gtkspell che si è trascinato come deps: 

```

app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0

app-text/enchant-1.1.3

app-text/gtkspell-2.0.4-r1

```

----------

## inspiron

facendo un unclepine -u il risultato e questo:

```

Unlinked Packages: 14 

        * app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8

        * app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1 (S):  old slot

        * dev-libs/libdaemon-0.7

        * dev-perl/DateManip-5.42a-r1

        * dev-perl/Time-Duration-1.02

        * dev-tcltk/tls-1.4.1

        * media-libs/gd-2.0.32

        * media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 (W):  old slot

        * net-libs/libpcap-0.8.3-r1

        * sys-apps/acl-2.2.27

        * sys-apps/attr-2.4.19

        * sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.9-r3 (W):  old slot

        * x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2 (W):  old slot
```

Come faccio a capire osa posso levare e cosa no?[/quote]

----------

## gutter

@inspiron: fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo. Continua qui.

Fai come suggerisce xchris. Creati i binari prima e comincia a togliere i vari pacchetti e poi vedi se emerge li vuole rimettere.

----------

## inspiron

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @inspiron: fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo. Continua qui.
> 
> Fai come suggerisce xchris. Creati i binari prima e comincia a togliere i vari pacchetti e poi vedi se emerge li vuole rimettere.

 

in che senso "vedi se emerge vuole rimetterli"?

----------

## lavish

@xchris: OKOK risolto per le kdelibs! Stiamo cercando di capire quale sia il problema, di certo unclepine aveva ragione  :Smile: 

(non l`ho mai messo in dubbio ma preferivo controllare  :Razz: )

Infatti con la USE spell deselezionata non richiede aspell e "dovrebbe" compilare tranquillamente senza...

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> in che senso "vedi se emerge vuole rimetterli"?

 

con 

```
emerge -uDvp world
```

----------

## inspiron

mmm.... e per creare i binari come faccio? :Very Happy:  quickpkg?

e con gli "old slot" come mi devo comportare?

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> mmm.... e per creare i binari come faccio? quickpkg?
> 
> e con gli "old slot" come mi devo comportare?

 

xchris ha scritto tutto la pagina precedente...

----------

## lavish

@ xchris: 

Onore e gloria ad unclepine  :Very Happy:  Il problema con inkscape e gtkspell era dovuto ad un bug nell`ebuild di inkscape! 

Quindi lo zio si è rivelato anche un ottimo tool per "rintracciare" eventuali errori  :Smile: 

Scusami per aver riportato dei problemi che non erano legati al tuo programma, ma non ero sicurissimo che fosse così e ho preferito chiedere  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao e grazie ancora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

posso solo essere contento  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

da quando ho rimesso mano al mio sito idiota riesco ad avere qualche statistica.

Ebbene... lo zio viene scaricato almeno 15 volte al di'

Non male  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ebbene... lo zio viene scaricato almeno 15 volte al di'
> 
> 

 

Direi ottimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Spero sia il thread giusto.......

Iniziando a divertirmi con le interfacce in gtk, ho buttato li un'idea per un progettino, che pensavo di battezzare unclegui..... esatto una GUI in gtk per l'amatissimo unclepine!

Ora i quesiti sono 2:

1) Secondo l'idea che i partecipanti di questo 3d si sono fatti sul programma, e' utile una gui???? Qualcuno potrebbe mai utilizzarla?????

2) Nel caso trovassi vostro appoggio, inizierei subito a farmi una cultura sul vecchio zio (l'ultima versione che ho avuto modo di testare era la prima o la seconda relase, non ricordo..... ah, se si potesse avere piu' tempo) sfogliando a manetta questo thread..... ma in caso di dubbi posso tranquillamente fare richiesta (ovviamente dubbi che riguardano unclepine, non l'interfaccia)???

Grassie del responso.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Uhm  :Confused:  non sono molto convinto di un GUI per unclepine non ne vedo l'utilità.

sempre IMVHO  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh... esistono anche gui per portage che poi nessuno utilizza  :Rolling Eyes:  .... ma il principio non è male  :Smile: 

Magari si potrebbe fare una cosa da integrare con porthole o altre gui per portage  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

non sono un fanatico delle gui...

io non la userei ad es.

Cmq se hai tempo/voglia.... ben venga!

Potresti interfacciarla con unclepine in "console" mode per avere risultati molto velocemente!

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Voto contro la gui: la trovo inutile su gentoo.

=D

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Voto contro la gui: la trovo inutile su gentoo.
> 
> =D

 

Anch'io non uso le gui... solo che a forza di usare tutti il terminale (o la console) ci si becca la flag di "distribuzione difficile"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Le gui a qualcuno piacciono e servono, per cui ben vengano... dov'era che avevo letto "gentoo is all about choices" o qualcosa di simile?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lestaat

Non utilissima la gui ma secondo me aprirebbe anche altre possibilità all'applicazione.

si potrebbe navigare tra le dipendenze con un click....non sarebbe male....magari con la possibilità di unmergiare quello che si vuole....  :Razz: 

solo una GUI propriamente detta anche secondo me non è utilissima

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Anch'io non uso le gui... solo che a forza di usare tutti il terminale (o la console) ci si becca la flag di "distribuzione difficile" 
> 
> Le gui a qualcuno piacciono e servono, per cui ben vengano... dov'era che avevo letto "gentoo is all about choices" o qualcosa di simile?  

 

Mi inchino.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

```
gnunghino ~ # revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...
```

Quel checking reverse dependencies in revdeprebuild cosa fa di diverso rispetto alla medesima funzione di unclepine?

Parlo di diversità tra funzioni, non tra i due programmi!

----------

## xchris

e' una cosa complemtamente diversa.

se esplorei il codice comprendi il funzionamento

```

ldd "$FILE"

```

lavora a livello di librerie.

revdep-rebuild nn a caso va a braccetto con emerge --depclean.

Trova i "danni" fatti da quest'ultimo! (e non solo)

Ciao

----------

## xchris

beta16 out

include --check-new o -cn

serve per vedere se la vostra versione e' aggiornata.

Ciauz

----------

## Gaspyd

Ho tentato con -su -du idesk è mi ha suggerito la disinstallazione di startup-notifications

Solo che il pacchetto era necessario a gaim .....  :Confused: 

Cmq a parte questo piccolo inconveniente, si è sempre comportato benissimo, mi ha tolto l'inero gnome senza danni  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

anche io che da poco ho tolto diverse parti di gnome confermo di non aver incontrato nessun problema  :Wink: 

mi sono limitato a mettere in world le parti di gnome che mi interessavano e potare tutto il resto sotto consiglio dello ziopino  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Ho tentato con -su -du idesk è mi ha suggerito la disinstallazione di startup-notifications
> 
> Solo che il pacchetto era necessario a gaim ..... 
> 
> Cmq a parte questo piccolo inconveniente, si è sempre comportato benissimo, mi ha tolto l'inero gnome senza danni 

 

Può essere che come nel mio caso si tratti di un bug da qualche parte  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaspyd

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Può essere che come nel mio caso si tratti di un bug da qualche parte 

 

Era cmq la beta15 ora ho piazzato la 16 e cmq cerco sempre di monitorarne il comportamento. Ottimo tool strano che non venga inserito

di default nel portage

----------

## xchris

casi come questi sono spesso dovuti a ebuild scritti male.

Unclepine e' molto conservativo...soprattutto in mix mode!

ispeziona l'ebuild di gaim e se pensi che unclepine sia in torto non esitare a postare  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie a tutti!

edit:

mi sono dimenticato di dire che -cn supporta -x (exec)

```

unclepine -cn -x > download

. download

```

recupera la versione aggiornata.

ciao

----------

## Gaspyd

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ispeziona l'ebuild di gaim e se pensi che unclepine sia in torto non esitare a postare 
> 
> 

 

Non sono un'esperto ma effettivamente non mi sembra ci siano riferimenti a startup-notifications nell'ebuild in questione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## btbbass

E' un pò che uso lo zio Pino , e sono sempre più convinto che debba essere messo in portage, in mezzo ai gentools (ammesso che nn lo sia già...), o come pacchetto indipendente!!!

Semplice e infallibile  :Exclamation: 

----------

## =DvD=

Gentoo non sarebbe la stessa senza lo zio (e senza xchris   :Wink:  ) per me.

----------

## xchris

cosi' mi fate arrossire  :Embarassed: 

cmq a scanso di equivoci vorrei dire che unclepine non e' infallibile..

a volte sbaglia pure lui.

Il punto e' che quando fallisce, fallisce in modo abbastanza safe (o per lo meno spero)

Puo' capitare che non elenchi qualche cosa per la rimozione.

(non dovrebbe invece capitare che elenchi qualche cosa di necessario)

Se vi interessa posto piu' tardi l'elenco delle magagne e il funzionamento di base. (per chi non avesse voglia di spulciarsi il corposo (ormai) source)

ciao e grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Se vi interessa posto piu' tardi l'elenco delle magagne e il funzionamento di base. (per chi non avesse voglia di spulciarsi il corposo (ormai) source)

 

A me interesserebbe molto (lo so che ti porterebbe via un bel pò di tempo  :Embarassed:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ciao e grazie ancora 

 

Uhè scherziamo?! Grazie a te!!!  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Anch'io non uso le gui... solo che a forza di usare tutti il terminale (o la console) ci si becca la flag di "distribuzione difficile" 
> 
> Le gui a qualcuno piacciono e servono, per cui ben vengano... dov'era che avevo letto "gentoo is all about choices" o qualcosa di simile?   
> 
> Mi inchino. 

 

Anch'io non utilizzo mai le gui...... ed in effetti, l'unico motivo per cui installo un'interfaccia grafica e' per avere tanti e tanti terminali aperti contemporaneamete....

Mi trovo pero' a vivere in casa con un fratello che "preferisce installare mandrake" perche', anche se di buona volonta', "gentoo e' difficile da usare"!

Io gli ho spiegato che sono 2/3 comandi da imparare per utilizzare gentoo, e tutto il resto non cambia da altre distro, ma, come disse qualcuno, "E' piu' facile spezzare un atomo che combattere un pregiudizio" (Albert Einstein).

Insomma, anch'io non userei la gui, ma per le persone similari a mio fratello, sarebbe un colpo in piu' contro lo stesso!

Ditemi voi........ se a qualcuno servirebbe posso anche pensare di iniziare un po' a guardare cosa riesco a tirare fuori!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

già che siamo ai settaggi fini ti voglio fare una domanda:

come mai in "portage mode" (modo che certo non uso spesso, se non per fare un po' di testing) mi dice

```
>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (portage mode)

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/wmakerconf-2.11

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies
```

non mi interessa tanto la riga di wmakerconf, che è in overlay, ma il fatto che non trova virtual/alsa....

ovviamente l'errore (se di errore si tratta) non esiste in mixed e in local mode

----------

## xchris

complimenti.

mi hai dato qc da fare LOL

e' un bug.

ed e' pure bastardo!

indago

grazie  :Smile: 

EDIT: corretta

non dovresti + avere quel problema.

Non andava in fallback su local per i virtual.

Dalla 0.1_beta16 provate

```

unclepine -cn

```

vi restituisce la riga di wget per prendere l'ultima disponibile.

Grazie mille Cazzantonio  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

grazie lo dico io a te  :Wink: 

piuttosto.... mi sa che il link con wget è sbagliato....

[EDIT]

```
star_platinum root # unclepine -u -v

....

~ Version 0.1_beta17

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : aalib bash-completion berkdb cups curl emboss esd fam foomaticdb gdbm gpm imagemagick imlib junit ldap libwww mad mikmod motif ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python readline sdl slang speex ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex X xml xml2 xmms zlib

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       88

>>> Building Virtuals

!!! Building Virtual From /var/db/pkg for: /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/wmakerconf-2.11

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (portage mode)

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-misc/wmakerconf-2.11

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 1 

        * dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2
```

rispetto a prima è cambiato solo il fatto che mi trova un paccheto unlinked.... ma quello me lo trova anche in local e mixed mode

potrebbe essere che il problema è mio con alsa?

----------

## xchris

quale link e' sbagliato?

alsa e' attiva come useflag?

Non comprendo come mai ti dia problemi... uhmmm

ciao

EDIT:lancialo in debug mode --debug

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
star_platinum root # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb 16 2005, 19:03:57)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -frename-registers"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -frename-registers"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aalib acpi alsa apm avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl directfb dvd dvdr emboss encode esd fam fbcon flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jikes jpeg junit ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl offensive oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png ppds python quicktime readline sdl slang speex spell sse ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb wmf xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_it"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET
```

Se ti può aiutare....

alsa è attivo e funzionate, anche se ultimamente mi da dei problemi... non vorrei che i problemi che ho con alsa (che sostanzialmente hanno a che fare con il corretto caricamento dei moduli all'avvio) fossero correlati con quelli segnalati da unclepine (che invece dovrebbe avere a che fare solo con portage e i files di installazione dei pacchetti)

Non so benissimo come funzionino i virtuals, so solo che questo problema si vede solo in portage mode

Se vuoi butto in un file l'output di unclepine -u -v --debug e te lo spedisco per mail... postarlo mi costerebbe l'espulsione dal forum  :Smile:  (è lunghetto)

queste sono le righe interessanti che ho trovato spulciando:

```
--------------- Starting Building Virtuals ----------------------

!!! Building Virtual From /var/db/pkg for: /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/wmakerconf-2.11

app-dicts/aspell-en virtual/aspell-dict

app-text/xpdf virtual/pdfviewer

dev-lang/python virtual/python

app-text/ghostscript virtual/ghostscript

mail-client/mailx virtual/mailx

mail-mta/ssmtp virtual/mta

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources virtual/linux-sources

sys-fs/udev virtual/dev-manager

app-editors/vim virtual/editor

app-office/openoffice-bin virtual/ooo

sys-process/vixie-cron virtual/cron

net-www/elinks virtual/textbrowser

sys-kernel/linux26-headers virtual/kernel

sys-kernel/linux26-headers virtual/os-headers

sys-boot/grub virtual/bootloader

app-cdr/cdrtools virtual/cdrtools

x11-base/xorg-x11 virtual/x11

x11-base/xorg-x11 virtual/opengl

x11-base/xorg-x11 virtual/glu

x11-base/xorg-x11 virtual/xft

net-misc/dhcpcd virtual/dhcpc

app-text/ggv virtual/psviewer

app-admin/fam virtual/fam

x11-libs/openmotif virtual/motif

app-text/gv virtual/pdfviewer

app-text/gv virtual/psviewer

net-www/lynx virtual/textbrowser

dev-java/blackdown-jdk virtual/jdk-1.4.2

dev-java/blackdown-jdk virtual/jre-1.4.2

dev-java/blackdown-jdk virtual/java-scheme-2

sys-libs/glibc virtual/glibc

sys-libs/glibc virtual/libc

app-admin/syslog-ng virtual/logger

app-editors/nano virtual/editor

app-arch/gzip virtual/gzip

net-misc/openssh virtual/ssh

sys-apps/module-init-tools virtual/modutils

app-text/tetex virtual/tetex

net-p2p/bittorrent virtual/bittorrent

app-editors/gvim virtual/editor

net-print/cups virtual/lpr

media-libs/libquicktime virtual/quicktime

sys-apps/baselayout virtual/baselayout

media-video/nvidia-glx virtual/opengl

app-dicts/aspell-it virtual/aspell-dict

media-libs/glut virtual/glut

--------------- Finished Building Virtuals ----------------------

Raw dependencies for  sys-devel/make-3.80-r1 ['sys-devel/gettext', 'sys-devel/gnuconfig', 'sys-devel/patch', 'sys-libs/glibc']

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

..........................

Raw dependencies for  media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3 ['>=media-sound/xmms-1.2.7', '>=sys-apps/sed-4.0.7', 'media-libs/id3lib', 'sys-devel/autoconf', 'sys-devel/automake', 'sys-devel/patch']

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

.......................

Raw dependencies for  media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1 ['>=media-libs/libao-0.8.2', '>=media-libs/libvorbis-1.0', '>=net-misc/curl-7.9', 'media-libs/flac', 'media-libs/speex', 'sys-devel/gcc', 'sys-devel/gettext', 'sys-devel/patch']

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/alsa

```

può essere che se non emergi il pacchetto con i driver ma usi quelli del kernel lui faccia casino?

----------

## xchris

si prova a mandarmi il file di dedub...

a occhio direi che il tuo kernel non fornisce il virtual-alsa  :Smile: 

(da dir /usr/portage)

mentre sotto /var/db/pkg lo fornisce...

non vorrei che fosse qc scritto nel ebuild... che solo se emerso setta il virtual....

mi auguro non sia cosi' altrimenti saro' costretto ad abbandonare il portage mode. (che cmq non ha molto senso di esistere)

Ciao

----------

## xchris

risolto un brutto bug..

e uno minore introdotto nella 17

Scusate per la rottura.

dalla 16 in poi

```

unclepine -cn >update

. update

```

ciao

EDIT:fra qualche giorno implementero' una routine extra per ripulire alcune cosette restie  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaspyd

Non faccio in tempo a scaricarne una che ne esce subito un'altra  :Shocked: 

A parte tutto grazie per l'ottimo lavoro che svolgi, sinceramente non riesco + a farne a meno  :Very Happy: 

P.S.

Dove piazzate l'applicativo ?

Io per ora l'ho in ~/bin/ con modifiche al mio PATH ma non è molto comodo dato che devo loggarmi da root per usarlo.

Lo sposto in /usr/sbin o in bin nella home di root ?

----------

## xchris

io lo tengo in una cartella a parte (di sviluppo) e ho messo un link in /usr/sbin che punta sempre al file unclepine  :Smile: 

direi che puoi fare come preferisci  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Gaspyd

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io lo tengo in una cartella a parte (di sviluppo) e ho messo un link in /usr/sbin che punta sempre al file unclepine 
> 
> ciao

 

Si il link mi sembra una buona idea. Faro così anche io tnx  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaspyd

```

darshan root # less /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild

......

DEPEND="gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3 )

        !gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2 )

        >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        gd? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        !net-p2p/xmule"

.........

```

Le wxGTK sono espressamente richieste ma 

```

darshan root # unclepine -su -u

Unlinked Packages: 2 

        * sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2 (S):  old slot

        * x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2

```

Eppure:

```

darshan root # unclepine -su -db wxGTK

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2

NEEDED BY:

```

```

darshan root # unclepine -su -df amule

net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc8

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * net-misc/curl-7.13.1

        * sys-libs/zlib-1.2.2 (S)

```

Chiaramente non cancello le wxGTK ma come mai me le segna come eliminabili ?

amule compilato con use -gtk2 +unicode mentre wxGTK con +gtk2

----------

## xchris

emerge info | grep USE | grep gtk2 ?

prova senza -su se il problema fosse quello.

Eventualmente lancialo in debug mode (--debug > debug) e mandami via mail il file debug.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaspyd

 *xchris wrote:*   

> emerge info | grep USE | grep gtk2 ?
> 
> 

 

```

darshan root # emerge info|grep USE|grep gtk2

USE="amd64 X aalib acpi alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd dvdr dvdread flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gif gimpprint gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 java jp2 jpeg libwww lm_sensors lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod mime motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpeg4 multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia oggvorbis opengl pam perl png ppds python readline rtc scanner ssl svg tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales wmf xml2 xmms xpm xprint xrandr xv zlib linguas_it"

```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova senza -su se il problema fosse quello.
> 
> Eventualmente lancialo in debug mode (--debug > debug) e mandami via mail il file debug.
> ...

 

Effettivamente ho un output differente:

```
darshan root # unclepine -u

Unlinked Packages: 2 

        * media-libs/flac-1.1.0-r2

        * sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2 (S):  old slot

```

Stavolta mi piazza flac  :Question: 

----------

## xchris

puoi mandarmi via mail

```

unclepine -u -su --debug > debuf_file_per_xchris

```

sia con -su che senza.

hai cambiato il modo di funzionamento? portage,local,mix?

Ha questo comportamento dalla 17/18 o anche con la 16 fa lo stesso?

(se puoi scarica la 16 e vedi)

Ciao e grazie

Chris

EDIT:eri in fase di emerge?

----------

## Gaspyd

 *xchris wrote:*   

> puoi mandarmi via mail
> 
> ```
> 
> unclepine -u -su --debug > debuf_file_per_xchris
> ...

 

Te li posto immediatamente.

Non ho toccato assolutamente nulla nel sistema e non ero in fase di emerge.

Scarico la 16 e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## xchris

non postare qui il debug che e' kilometrico  :Smile: 

manda tutto via mail!

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaspyd

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non postare qui il debug che e' kilometrico 
> 
> manda tutto via mail!
> 
> 

 

Assolutamente. E che non ti ho trovato su jabber altrimenti te l'avrei inviato direttamente da li.

Stesso identico comportamento con la versione 16 in entrambi i casi, con -su e senza!!!

----------

## xchris

vai sul mio sito bulgaro - sezione download

via jabber non ci sta proprio il debug di unclepine  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> darshan root # emerge info|grep USE|grep gtk2
> 
> USE="... gtk2 ...."
> 
> [/code]
> ...

 

scusa ma ho visto solo ora...

ma se gtk2 e' settata nelle sistem use e' normale che voglia rimuoverti la versione x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2!

E infatti supponendo che l'hai compilato senza gtk2 usando:

```

unclepine -u (senza -su)

```

e' normale che non te lo indichi piu'!

per quanto riguarda flac non ti so dire... senza dettagli.

Magari lancia

```

unclepine -su -db flac

```

cosi' vediamo chi lo vuole usando le system use.

A mio parere e' oramai + saggio usare l'accoppiata "mix" mode e compile-use (quindi senza -su)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Ho provato la console... mi sembra un po' ... molto molto alfa e sperimentale heheheh

quindi mi son chiesto: non è che puoi implementare una funzione tipo -write-cache -read-cache che funziona a questo modo:

al primo uso di unclepine si da un -write-cache, e lui salva su dei files temporanei tutte le cosette che deve salvare. negli usi successivi, si da un -read-cache, e unclepine invece di calcolare le dipendenze usa i files.

La durata dei files è la stessa di una sessione con la console di unclepine, dopo che sono stati fatti cambiamenti al sistema di puo usare unclepine normalmente, o dare di nuovo un -write-cache...

----------

## xchris

non ti ho capito molto  :Smile: 

cmq unclepine non si ricalcola tutto...

tiene buono sempre il DB centrale. (che e' l'operazione + dispendiosa in temini di FS)

A me la console,una volta asttivata e' istantanea...(e con psyco)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Infatti davo un alternativa alla console. =D

O è buggata solo sul mio pc, oppure è sempre embrionale:

-se vado a capo cancello anche quello che ha stampato uclepine

-se premo freccia su mi sale il cursore invece di ripetere l'ultimo comando

-ecc ecc

Quindi pensavo a un "unclepine  --costruisci-database" e "unclepine --usa-database" cosi da poter usare bash =D

----------

## Gaspyd

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma se gtk2 e' settata nelle sistem use e' normale che voglia rimuoverti la versione x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2!
> 
> 

 

No non ho capito molto, scusami.

Allora le wxGTK sono compilate con flag use gtk2 attiva così come specificato nel mio make.conf:

```

darshan root # etcat -u wxGTK|grep gtk2

 + + gtk2      : Use gtk+-2.0.0 over gtk+-1.2 in cases where a program supports both.

```

Il fatto che abbia flag-use gtk2 attiva non presuppone che wxGTK (richiesto da amule) sia inutile, no ?

Forse faccio dei ragionamenti sballati e tendo a confondere -su e -cu, dovrei documentarmi meglio sul tuo (tra l'altro splendido) lavoro ...

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda flac non ti so dire... senza dettagli.
> 
> Magari lancia
> ...

 

E' richiesto da xmms che ha flac attiva come specificato da make.conf:

```

media-libs/flac-1.1.0-r2

NEEDED BY:

        * media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r13

```

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mio parere e' oramai + saggio usare l'accoppiata "mix" mode e compile-use (quindi senza -su)
> 
> 

 

"mix" mode  :Confused: 

conoscevo solo -su e -cu ma mix mode come va lanciato ......!

Mi piacerebbe approfondire il discorso, qualcosa di un pò più approfondito dell'help in linea, in giro ?

Così smetto di fare domande, magari x te banali  :Embarassed: 

----------

## xchris

in realta' non e' una tua mancanza.

E' solo mia.. perche' le informazioni sono sparse in questo lungo thread.

Dovrei fare qualche pagina con tutte le spiegazioni.

A breve le faccio.. promesso.

controlla con etcat quali useflag hai usato in compilazione per un determinato pacchetto!

ciao

----------

## flocchini

Finalmente ho provato anche io lo Ziopino... E devo dire che (peraltro conformemente alle mie aspettative) funziona davvero bene. Ho eradicato completamente gnome 2.10 senza alcun problema e confrontando l'operato dello script con un txt creato al momento dell'emerge con l'elenco delle dipendenze. Ha segato via tutto, ne' un poco di meno ne' un poco di piu'  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Ho avuto un problemino in fase di pulizia generale invece

```
unclepine -su -u
```

ha seccato un sacco di librerie vecchi/doppie/non usate insieme pero' alle libpng che ho scoperto poi essere una dipendenza fondamentale per il mio xorg (invero un po' anzianotto, era la 6.8.0-r1). Una riemersione delle libpng ha sistemato il tutto, aggiornando poi xorg ho notato che chiedendo a ziopino di pulire il sistema non ha tentato di segare nuovamente le libpng... Ipotizzo quindi che sia stato un errore mio in fase di installazione o di qualche ebuild malformato. Giusto? Altrimenti come potrei verificare/aiutare nel debug?

Edit: uso l'ultima versione al moment, 0.1 beta 18

----------

## gutter

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Una riemersione delle libpng ha sistemato il tutto, aggiornando poi xorg ho notato che chiedendo a ziopino di pulire il sistema non ha tentato di segare nuovamente le libpng... Ipotizzo quindi che sia stato un errore mio in fase di installazione o di qualche ebuild malformato. Giusto? Altrimenti come potrei verificare/aiutare nel debug?
> 
> 

 

Se non hai usato --oneshot te le ha messe nel world e quindi lo Zio non le propone come "roba da togliere" per questo motivo.

----------

## xchris

prova a vedere se nei file *DEPEND e' menzionato il pacchetto.  :Smile: 

se non hai usato oneshot e' come dice gutter  :Smile:  altrimenti e' un mistero  :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte... ispeziona i file depend e a sistema aggiornato e syncato prova a fare

lo hai lasciato in "mix" mode. (se non sai cosa e' ... e' in mix mode  :Smile: )

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

certo che ha ragione gutter... I miei dubbi erano sul perche' me le avesse segate la prima volta, non sul perche' le mantenesse ora. Perdonate se mi sono espresso male  :Wink: 

L'ebuild piu' antico che ho in portage tree ora e' di xorg 6.8.0-r3 e tra le dipendenze sono correttamente indicate le libpng. Chissa' se anche nella r1 erano indicate... Suppongo di si', saro' stato io a emergere xorg in modo baruffo a questo punto. Direi che lo zio e' innocente

Per quanto riguarda le modalita'... E' in mix mode anche perche' nonostante abbia letto di differenti modalita' operative non ho ancora investito molto tempo per studiare l'opera, conto di colmare le mie lacune quanto prima visto che senza dubbio merita, grazie X  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

sono contento che te gusti  :Smile: 

comunque consigli di lasciarlo in mix mode e di non usare su!

in questo modo considera le dipendenze da portage syncato + dipendenze da pacchetti installati e considera solo le useflags usate in compilazione per ogni pacchetto...

e mi sembra sia il miglior modo di operare.

(l'esempio di gaspyd ne e' un esempio con le gtk2)

Ciao Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## grentis

Ciao...una domanda:

se lancio

```
unclepine -u
```

mi viene visualizzato da elminare il kernel 2.6.10 (W) vecchio slot

Infatti ho appena emerso il 2.6.11.

Come faccio a unmergere un particolare slot senza rimuovere il kernel dal file world?

Non so se è chiaro come ho spiegato...

se io faccio 

```
eunmerge -C kernel-2.6.10
```

 nel file world rimane cmq? o mi viene rimosso ogni riferimento al kernel(non essendoci nel file world le versioni)?

grazie

----------

## xchris

stai attento a non togliere il tuo tree corrente  :Smile: 

il discorso kernel e' un po' delicato.

Unclepine dice che e' vecchio anche se lo si sta usando.

Il punto e' che il fatto che un kernel sia installato non significa che lo si sta usando.

vai pure di emerge -C cat/app-ver se reputi sia inutile 

senza problemi  :Smile:  (portage vedendo che ci sono n-versioni non lo toglie dal world)

ciao

----------

## RockSteady

```
[root@bboy] [pts/0] [unclepine-release-0.1] *10:54:00* # ./unclepine -u -su -v

                ********************** WARNING **************************

                *                 USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!             *

                *                                                       *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.xchris.net ~

~ Version 0.1_beta18

!!! Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco to speed up ;)

>>> Considering System Use

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : alsa arts bash-completion berkdb cdr cups curl emboss esd fam foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk imagemagick imlib java junit kde libwww mad mikmod motif ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt readline sdl slang ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff X xml2 xmms zlib

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       69

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/resourceext-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/compositeext-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/damageext-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/xext-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/recordext-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/xfont-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/glitz-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/xau-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/xproto-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/fixesext-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/xdmcp-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/randr-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/xtrans-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/xextensions-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/x11-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/glitzinfo-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r1

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/render-cvs-20050313

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/arts-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdegames-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kde-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0_beta2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre10

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r5

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r10

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-emulation/wine-20050111

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r1

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r4

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: net-wireless/p3nfs-5.16

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 222

        * app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.5-r2

        * app-arch/unrar-3.4.3

        * app-arch/zip-2.3-r4

        * app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9

        * app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01

        * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.19

        * app-dicts/aspell-en-0.51.1

        * app-doc/doxygen-1.3.9.1

        * app-emulation/wine-20050111

        * app-emulation/winesetuptk-0.7

        * app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0

        * app-portage/mirrorselect-0.89

        * app-shells/bash-completion-20050121-r2

        * app-text/a2ps-4.13c-r2

        * app-text/enchant-1.1.3

        * app-text/gtkspell-2.0.4-r1

        * app-text/psutils-1.17

        * dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2

        * dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12

        * dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0

        * dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6

        * dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2

        * dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r5

        * dev-java/antlr-2.7.4

        * dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin-1.2.2

        * dev-java/bcel-5.1

        * dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r2

        * dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta1-r1

        * dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.7.0

        * dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r4

        * dev-java/commons-collections-3.1

        * dev-java/commons-lang-2.0-r1

        * dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4

        * dev-java/commons-net-1.3.0

        * dev-java/javacup-0.10k

        * dev-java/jdepend-2.8.1

        * dev-java/jsch-0.1.18

        * dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1

        * dev-java/jython-2.1-r5

        * dev-java/jzlib-1.0.5

        * dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r1

        * dev-java/log4j-1.2.9

        * dev-java/oro-2.0.8

        * dev-java/regexp-1.3-r1

        * dev-java/rhino-1.5.5-r1

        * dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r1

        * dev-java/swt-3.1

        * dev-java/systray4j-2.4

        * dev-java/xalan-2.6.0-r1

        * dev-java/xerces-2.6.2-r2

        * dev-java/xjavac-20041208

        * dev-java/xml-commons-1.0_beta2

        * dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.1

        * dev-libs/dbh-1.0.20

        * dev-libs/libcdio-0.69

        * dev-libs/libol-0.3.14

        * dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

        * dev-libs/libusb-0.1.8

        * dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1

        * dev-libs/nspr-4.4.1-r2

        * dev-libs/nss-3.9.2-r2

        * dev-libs/openobex-1.0.1

        * dev-libs/pth-1.4.0

        * dev-python/pygtk-2.4.1

        * dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

        * dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4

        * dev-tcltk/tls-1.4.1

        * dev-util/dialog-1.0.20040731

        * dev-util/gperf-3.0.1

        * dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

        * gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.0

        * gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2

        * gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.3-r1

        * gnome-base/libbonobo-2.8.0

        * gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.8.0

        * gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0

        * gnome-base/libgnome-2.8.0

        * gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.8.0

        * gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.0

        * gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17

        * kde-base/kde-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.2-r1

        * kde-base/kdegames-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdepim-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.2

        * media-gfx/graphviz-1.10

        * media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.8.8

        * media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre10

        * media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r3

        * media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1

        * media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r3

        * media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.3

        * media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

        * media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4

        * media-libs/libexif-0.5.12-r2

        * media-libs/libfame-0.9.0

        * media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1

        * media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.0b

        * media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

        * media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1

        * media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.1-r1

        * media-libs/netpbm-10.20

        * media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.5-r1

        * media-libs/sdl-net-1.2.5

        * media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r4

        * media-libs/xvid-1.0.2

        * media-plugins/xmms-infopipe-1.3

        * media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b

        * media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r9

        * media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2

        * media-sound/sox-12.17.5-r1

        * media-sound/teamspeak2-client-bin-2.0.32.60-r3

        * media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.8.25

        * media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1

        * media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.7

        * media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3

        * media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1

        * media-video/transcode-0.6.11

        * media-video/vcdimager-0.7.20-r2

        * media-video/vlc-0.8.1

        * net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r1

        * net-analyzer/nmap-3.81

        * net-firewall/guarddog-2.4.0

        * net-firewall/iptables-1.2.11-r3

        * net-im/amsn-0.94

        * net-im/centericq-4.20.0

        * net-im/jabberd-1.4.3-r4

        * net-irc/irssi-0.8.9-r1

        * net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.5

        * net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r6

        * net-misc/dhcp-3.0.1-r1

        * net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r7

        * net-misc/whois-4.6.22

        * net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc7

        * net-p2p/bittornado-0.3.8

        * net-wireless/bluez-bluefw-1.0

        * net-wireless/bluez-libs-2.12

        * net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.12

        * net-wireless/kdebluetooth-0.0.20050122-r3

        * net-www/mplayerplug-in-2.80

        * sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1

        * sys-apps/hotplug-20040923

        * sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401

        * sys-apps/most-4.9.5

        * sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r3

        * sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r7

        * sys-apps/usbutils-0.11-r3

        * sys-boot/lilo-22.6.1

        * sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.19

        * sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.9

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r14

        * sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4

        * sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r5

        * www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.22

        * www-client/opera-8.00_beta2

        * x11-libs/compositeext-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/damageext-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/fixesext-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

        * x11-libs/randr-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/recordext-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/render-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/resourceext-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7

        * x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2

        * x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3

        * x11-libs/x11-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/xau-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/xdmcp-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/xext-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/xextensions-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/xfont-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/xproto-cvs-20050313

        * x11-libs/xtrans-cvs-20050313

        * x11-misc/3ddesktop-0.2.7

        * x11-misc/xdialog-2.1.1

        * x11-plugins/gkrellm-mailwatch-2.4.2

        * x11-plugins/gkrellmoon-0.6

        * x11-plugins/gkrellmouse-0.0.2

        * x11-plugins/gkrellweather-2.0.6

        * x11-terms/aterm-0.4.2-r9

        * x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8.0

        * x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.1

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

        * x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.5

        * x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.5

        * x11-wm/afterstep-2.00.01

        * xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfce4-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xffm-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfprint-4.2.0

        * xfce-base/xfwm4-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfcalendar-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfce4-systray-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfce4-toys-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher-4.2.0

        * xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.2.0

```

come mai chiede tutta sta roba???

----------

## gutter

E tutta roba che potrebbe essere disinstallata. 

Fatti un quickpkg prima di disinstallare  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

c'è una cosa che non capisco

```

Hal9000 root # unclepine -u

Unlinked Packages: 9 

        * dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2

        * dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12

        * dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1

        * dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0

        * dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5

        * gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2

        * gnome-base/orbit-0.5.17

```

una volta rimossi però emerge me li richiede

```

Hal9000 root # emerge -Dupvt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9  -debug +gnome* 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.0.0  -debug 418 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.0.1  -debug 229 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/libglademm-2.0.1  -debug 232 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.0.1  -debug 412 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.0.2  -debug 252 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.2.12  -debug 3,756 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/libsigc++-1.2.5  -debug 398 kB 
```

Li richiede cdrdao, giusto? Però ho anche questo output

```
Hal9000 root # unclepine -df cdrdao

app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r2

        * dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

        * media-sound/lame-3.96.1 (W)

        * sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5-r1 (S)

        * sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 (S)

```

Sono io che sbaglio qualcosa o c'è un bacarozzo nell'ebuild?

p.s. io uso unclepine-0.1_beta18

----------

## lavish

@RockSteady: mi sa che il tuo sistema non è tenuto molto bene  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@Onip: prova a disabilitare la use gnome da cdrdao.

----------

## Onip

ma io un po' gnome lo uso, lo alterno a fluxbox....

----------

## fctk

ho un problema...

se do: unclepine -u -su:

```
Unlinked Packages: 13 

   * media-libs/flac-1.1.1

   * media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3

   * media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b

   * media-libs/libmusepack-1.1-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-in-flac-0.0.3-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-in-mp3-0.0.3-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-in-musepack-0.0.3-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-in-oggvorbis-0.0.3-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-in-wav-0.0.3-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-out-alsa-0.0.3-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-ui-default-0.0.3-r1

   * media-plugins/lamip-ui-foobar-0.0.3-r1

   * media-sound/lamip-core-0.0.3-r1
```

eppure:

```
# grep lamip /var/lib/portage/world 

media-sound/lamip
```

lamip non è in portage... ho scaricato l'overlay da qui: http://freakforever.net/lamip/wiki/index.php/Gentoo

----------

## xchris

dovrei vedere...

passi che sbagli su una dipendenza...

ma che sbagli su un pacchetto in world mi sembra strano... muhm

hai per caso dato unclepine -u mentre stavi mergendo altro?

Eventualemente mandami via mail "unclepine -u --debug" 

Grazie  :Smile: 

ciao

EDIT: ho emerso lamip. Ho detto una caxxata.

media-sound/lamip non e' segnato per la rimozione ma il resto si.

A occhio sono scritti male gli ebuild.Controllo cmq.

Non si sa mai  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

sembrerebbe un errore negli ebuild... o per lo meno..

non usa una sintassi standard.

(anche se portage la digerisce)

Chi scrive abitualmente ebuild (io non ne faccio mai :S) mi dica se dico inesattezze.

```

alsa? ( ~media-plugins/lamip-out-alsa )

```

lo scopo di ~ e' quello di selezionare la versione + nuova in una determinata "serie".

Ad esempio:

```

alsa? ( ~media-plugins/lamip-out-alsa-0.0.3 )

```

Per ottenere il risultato voluto da chi ha scritto l'ebuild e' + corretto scrivere

```

alsa? ( media-plugins/lamip-out-alsa )

```

se ho scritto inesattezze siete pregati di comunicarmelo  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lo scopo di ~ e' quello di selezionare la versione + nuova in una determinata "serie".
> 
> 

 

In realtà si tratta di una release.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad esempio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No da quello che so sono due cose diverse, nel primo caso in pratica tu dici che ti va bene qualunque release della serie 0.0.3, ad esempio:

```

media-plugins/lamip-out-alsa-0.0.3-r1

media-plugins/lamip-out-alsa-0.0.3-r2

ecc..

```

Con quello che hai scritto tu "mappi" qualunque versione di lamit-out-alsa. Credo che la sintassi precedente sia stata usata dal momento che altre versioni manifestino chiare incompatibilità.

----------

## xchris

fonte: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap5

non mi sono spiegato credo..

l'ebuild indicato da fctk ha delle entry con

~cat/app

A mio avviso non hanno senso.

~ secondo la guida serve per selzionare la + nuova di una determinata release.

Quindi avrebbero dovuto scrivere cat/app e non ~cat/app.

Io ho sempre creduto che ~ servisse per questo.E' un errore?

Tra l'altro... Unclepine sfrutta il motore di portage... quindi nn me la spiego proprio questa diversita'.

Indaghero'.Forse sono stato cattivello con in controlli. (anche se potevo evidenziare l'errore :S)

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho sempre creduto che ~ servisse per questo.E' un errore?
> 
> 

 

Ora ci siamo capiti  :Wink: 

Ho visto gli ebuild e concordo con te ha sbagliato chi li ha scritti. Non c'è molto da fare filosofia.

----------

## Raffo

ma la versione attuale funziona?? a me da 

```
unclepine: line 31: portdir: command not found

i686

```

e poi termino perchè nn sembra dare segni di vita... che c'è che nn va ??

----------

## Raffo

ehm... up  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

scusa per il ritardo ma ho lottato con una debian e una smoothwall oggi  :Smile: 

mi sembra molto stano che non ti vada...

sembra che non venga eseguito da python ma da bash...

cmq ho notato che stranamente ho scritto

riga 31

```

## Portage parameters

portdir = "" ## set it only if you wanna force it...otherwise leave it ""

arch = ""    ## same thing

```

prova a togliere gli spazi

```

portdir="" ## set it only if you wanna force it...otherwise leave it ""

arch=""    ## same thing

```

anche se mi sembra molto che sia questa la causa...

che python usi?

eventualmente prova anche

```

python unclepine

```

ciao

----------

## Raffo

ora va... nn ho modificato niente però  :Shocked: 

nn vorrei aver digitato "sh unclepine" per eseguirlo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ora va... nn ho modificato niente però 
> 
> nn vorrei aver digitato "sh unclepine" per eseguirlo   

 

si penso tu abbia eseguito "sh"  :Smile: 

cmq l'importante e' che vada  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Due note che penso giovino all'usabilità del mai troppo elogiato tool di xchris:

Nota prima:

per unmergere qualcosa con unclepine di solito si fa: 

```
unclepine -du -x pacchetto | xargs emerge -C
```

 a volte è comodo, altre meno. Penso che se nell'output di -du si aggiungesse una voce del tipo: 

```
emerge command should be: emerge -Ca [lista pacchetti]
```

 sarebbe comodo per fare dei copia/incolla e altre manovrine strane. (a me tornerebbe utile)

Nota seconda: 

quando si usa il comando -du -x io toglierei l'output della mucchina, e metterei un più sobrio listato dei programmi che trova. 

E que-questo è tutto!

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per unmergere qualcosa con unclepine di solito si fa: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

perche' non usare 

```

unclepine -du schifezza -x > check_elenco

vi check_elenco

emerge -C `cat check_elenco`

```

in questo modo e' ancor + flessibile  :Smile: 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota seconda: 
> 
> quando si usa il comando -du -x io toglierei l'output della mucchina, e metterei un più sobrio listato dei programmi che trova. 
> ...

 

se proprio la mucchina non la vuoi...

 *source unclepine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ####################################################
> 
> # If you wanna disable Larry ad few other things
> ...

 

ma dupicare su stderr il risultato non so se e' effettivamente utile...

Che dicono gli altri?

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Yoghi

Allora fino ad oggi quando ho aggiornato il baselayout ed installato busybox ... unclepine funzionava ora se lancio

```
 unclepine -su -u
```

mi viene fuoci

```
killed
```

ho provato a usare --debug ma mi dice sempre e solo killed....

qualche idea? 

Qualche Info

```

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4

```

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp, glibc-2.3.5-r0, 2.6.11-hardened-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-hardened-r1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Jun  2 2005, 14:52:30)]

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.5, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.4_p6, 1.8.5-r3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig buildpkg ccache distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://gentoo.ngi.it http://cdn.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo-rsync.ngi.it/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X509 acl acpi arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl debug doc emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk2 hardened imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl odbc oggvorbis opengl openssh oss pam pdflib perl pic pie png python quicktime readline samba sasl sdl slang snmp ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts vhosts xv zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## xchris

non ho proprio idea...

appena mi riprendo (luuungo viaggio in treno) ci penso su.

Ma neanche unclepine -h funziona?

(penso che non sia colpa dello zio pino...)

Usi psyco?

----------

## lavish

A me funziona (dopo lo stesso aggiornamento). Non so da cosa possa dipendere...

----------

## Yoghi

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non ho proprio idea...
> 
> appena mi riprendo (luuungo viaggio in treno) ci penso su.
> 
> Ma neanche unclepine -h funziona?
> ...

 

si uso psyco 1.2 e si unclepine -h funziona... che puo essere?

----------

## xchris

prova a togliere psyco momentaneamente ...

ciao

----------

## Yoghi

credo invece sia colpa di PaX infatti

```
Jun  9 00:00:12 [kernel] PAX: From *********: execution attempt in: <anonymous mapping>, 26f76000-28f76000 00000000
```

ottengo questo dopo il killed...

----------

## xchris

ok.. ora inizia ad  un po' + chiaro...

mi piacerebbe sapere cmq il motivo del non funz.

Mi pare di non aver fatto nessuna porcheria con la memoria...

a meno che non la faccia sempre psyco. (cerco un colpervole  :Laughing: )

Ciao

----------

## Yoghi

Ho unmerged psyco ed ora è tornato a funzionare...  :Very Happy:  (provo a guardare se c'è qualcosa al riguardo ... in caso edito questo post)  :Cool: 

intanto grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

che versione di python usi?

----------

## Yoghi

pyton 2.3.5 come si vedeva qualche post sopra da emerge --info  :Wink: 

cmq. ho risolto con pax usando

```
paxctl -m /usr/bin/python2.3
```

non è il massimo in quanto si può ora usare il python per attaccare la memoria ... ma dato che mi serve provvisoriamente per sistemare il sistema mi va bene cosi  :Wink: 

Ti segnalo anche un'altra cosa cerco di sapere chi necessita di sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4

```

Picard unclepine-release-0.1 # ./unclepine -db sys-apps/busybox

                ********************** WARNING **************************

                *                 USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!             *

                *                                                       *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.xchris.net ~

~ Version 0.1_beta18

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

UnclePine  0.1_beta18 -   Tool for dependencies jobs

!!! No package matches your selection!

Type unclepine -h for help screen

```

come mai?

il mio collega lo aveva gia disinstallato -.- grazie ancora ...Last edited by Yoghi on Thu Jun 09, 2005 12:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xchris

bene  :Wink: 

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come mai?

 

bella domanda...

```

lyra root # unclepine -db sys-apps/busybox

                ********************** WARNING **************************

                *                 USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!             *

                *                                                       *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.xchris.net ~

~ Version 0.1_beta18

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4

NEEDED BY:

        * SYSTEM PROFILE (or dependency)

```

cosi' su due piedi mi e' difficile comprendere il motivo...

```

find /var/db/pkg -iname busybox*

```

----------

## xchris

post che volevo eliminare ma Cazzantonio mi ha fregato  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Picard unclepine-release-0.1 # ./unclepine -db sys-apps/busybox
> ...

 

non so che dirti... a me mi da un risultato corretto... non è che magari non l'hai installato ?

```
star_platinum ~ # unclepine -db sys-apps/busybox

......

......

sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4

NEEDED BY:

        * SYSTEM PROFILE (or dependency) 

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Aggiornando oggi il portage (aggiornati glib, sudo e pkgconfig) e una volta lanciato unclepine -u -v (lo lancio sempre dopo un aggiornamento... non si sia mai) mi da questo errore:

```
>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : aalib bash-completion berkdb cups curl emboss fam foomaticdb gdbm gpm imagemagick imlib junit ldap libwww mad mikmod motif ncurses nls opengl pam pdflib perl png python readline sdl slang speex ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex vorbis X xine xml2 zlib

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       94

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/pam

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/pam

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/pam

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/pam

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 0 

None Found ;)
```

come mai quel "Virtual not found: virtual/pam" ?

un revdep-rebuild non mi ha trovato nulla da ricompilare... una ricompilazione di pam con --oneshot non ha risolto il problema....

Che significa? che fare?

Premetto che pam mi funziona (almeno credo...)

----------

## xchris

significa che in qualche ebuild hai come dipendenza virtual/pam...

ma nessuno dei pacchetti che ha installato lo fornisce. (PROVIDE)

oppure e' un bug...

```

cd /var/db/pkg

grep virtual/pam * -R

```

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il pacchetto che richiede "virtual/pam" è app-admin/sudo-1.6.8_p9... mi stupisce a questo punto che il pacchetto "pam-0.77-r6" non fornisca virtual/pam.... 

```
star_platinum pkg # cat /usr/portage/sys-libs/pam/pam-0.77-r6.ebuild |grep PROVIDE

star_platinum pkg # 
```

.... è un bug  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ahem... intendi un ebuild scritto male..  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Presumo si tratti di un bug.

Lanciando 

```
unclepine -su -u
```

 ottengo 3 pacchetti, per l'esattezza  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         * kde-base/kde-3.3.2 (W):  old slot
> 
>         * kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.2 (W):  old slot
> ...

 

Mentre se lancio 

```
unclepine -su -u -x > da_controllare
```

 ottengo 

```
MegaLoc unclepine-release-0.1 # dog da_controllare

MegaLoc unclepine-release-0.1 #  
```

 ovvero nessun pacchetto ...

Il mio problema è che non sono ancora abbastanza esperto per dire con sicurezza quale sia la risposta giusta. Punterei sulla prima visto che ho installato anche kde-3.4.1 e il kernel r11 ma preferisco chiedere che non reinstallare tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

scusa ma ti è mica venuto in mente che questa cosa la potevi postare nel topic riservato ad unclepine? (quello ufficiale)...

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di Kernel78 con questo.

Mi sarebbe sembrato logico postare qui invece di aprire un altro thread sull'argomento.  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

non e' un bug...

ogni volta che un pacchetto appartiene a SYSTEM o e' un OLDSLOT non viene riportato automaticamente dal parametro -x per questioni di sicurezza.

Quei pacchetti vanno rimossi a mano.

ciao

----------

## xchris

ANNUNCIO - AuntMary

Nella mia malsana idea e' da molto che frulla la zia maria.

la zia come ogni donna... sara' + efficiente dello zio.

Utilizzerà molte funzioni di portage e cercherà di risolvere i pochi (a mio avviso) problemi dello zio pino.

Sara' veloce...potra' avere in seguito una GUI in gtk ma dovra' funzionare prima di tutto da console!

Se avete suggerimenti... e' il momento di farsi avanti.

NOn chiedetemi di cambiare nome... ne vado fiero! AuntMary

Tempi? Non a breve.Sto studiando portage molto a fondo e vorrei non scoprire nuove funzioni proprio quando la zia e' finita.

W la ZIA !  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:scusate il post.... ma siete gli unici con cui condividere queste nerdate!

EDIT2:la zia legge tutte le dipendenze (RAW) e le useflags del mio sistema compilato in 1,3 secondi (sistema con circa 700 pkt)

----------

## fabius

Grande xchris, magari poi decidono di includerlo in portage dato che sfrutti le API di portage stesso: forse è la volta buona che emerge supporterà come si deve la rimozione dei package (oops forse corro troppo  :Very Happy: ). Buon lavoro!

----------

## xchris

grazie per la fiducia...

ma visti gli ultimi approcci con i devel in chan.. nn e' di certo questa la motivazione.

Se sto partendo a farmi la zia  :Laughing:  e' solo perche' ho voglia di creare un tool migliore. (lo zio e' attualmente molto scaricato)

I punti deboli dello zio possono essere risolti solo utilizzando una struttura dati migliore.

Ciao ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Sono fiducioso nella zia, anche se devo ammettere che lo zio pino e' un po' complesso da utilizzare..

Potresti accludere qualche funzione per i cretinetti ? (tipo faccio tutto io senza che tu mi dica nulla?)  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

pensavo oggi allo zio...

effettivamente molte funzioni sono un po' particolari e poco intuitive.

C'e' da dire che molte sono nate per risolvere i problemi che mi si presentavano durante la scrittura del codice...

poi non ho + avuto il coraggio di toglierle.

Cerchero' di farla il + modulare possibile in modo che sia semplice la sua programmazione in gtk (anche perche' per me sarebbe un campo quasi nuovo(ho programmato ad eventi in c++ in windoze molti anni fa...))

E' un vero peccato che portage sia cosi' mal documentato.

Ne potrebbero nascere dei tool stupendi con pochissimo sforzo.

Le funzioni basilari le ho cmq apprese... da qui la mia decisione della zia.

Non sarebbe male uscire a fine estate con la zia a distanza di un anno dallo zio pino.

ciao e grazie a tutti.

----------

## Raffo

@xchris: magari butta giù qualcosa su portage, qualche piccolo testo di documentazione che potrebbe risultare utile... io mi sto affacciando in questi giorni al python (da zero, sto ancora cercando come iniziare per bene)...

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @xchris: magari butta giù qualcosa su portage, qualche piccolo testo di documentazione che potrebbe risultare utile... io mi sto affacciando in questi giorni al python (da zero, sto ancora cercando come iniziare per bene)...

 

Da python.org c'e' un tutorial da zero, anche in italiano

----------

## xchris

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @xchris: magari butta giù qualcosa su portage, qualche piccolo testo di documentazione che potrebbe risultare utile... io mi sto affacciando in questi giorni al python (da zero, sto ancora cercando come iniziare per bene)...

 

 :Laughing: 

mi stai chiedendo qc che i developer hanno evitato per bene  :Very Happy:  (perche' e' una palla...)

Nella guida anomala che sto scrivendo sul mio situzzo c'e' una sezione che prima o poi riempiro'.

(ma e' ancora presto... devo capire ancora molte cose)

su python.org immagino ci sia la guida per python  :Smile:  non per portage...

sarebbe troppo bello...

(anche se ricordo di aver visto qcsina in giro tempo fa)

Ciauz

----------

## btbbass

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi stai chiedendo qc che i developer hanno evitato per bene  (perche' e' una palla...)
> 
> 

 

[joke-mode]eheh, xchris, ci hai abituati troppo bene, ora mi sa che ti tocca [/joke-mode]

A parte gli scherzi, se magari posti i link della documentazione che trovi,  prima o poi qualche 'folle' potrebbe decidere di unire il tutto in maniera orgnica ed esauriente...

----------

## xchris

sai a quale doc mi riferisco io?

```

pydoc -p 1080

vi /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py

```

e questo purtroppo e' tutto.

Ho trovato qc in giro per il web ma e' veramente inutile... (sono una brutta copia del primo metodo)

io uso esclusivamente pydoc...

ciao

EDIT: e' nata la classe auntmary... e cresce velocemente.Focalizzero' tutti i miei sforzi perfare una classe decente (non avevo ancora usato le classi in python) in modo che sia poi riutilizzabile in qualunque script.

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: e' nata la classe auntmary... e cresce velocemente.Focalizzero' tutti i miei sforzi perfare una classe decente (non avevo ancora usato le classi in python) in modo che sia poi riutilizzabile in qualunque script.

 

Non ho visto com'e' fatto al momento il codice, potresti fare (penso che stai gia' facendo cosi' tuttavia) una classe esterna che viene importata poi dalle interfacce, siano queste testuali o grafiche

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: e' nata la classe auntmary... e cresce velocemente.Focalizzero' tutti i miei sforzi perfare una classe decente (non avevo ancora usato le classi in python) in modo che sia poi riutilizzabile in qualunque script. 
> 
> Non ho visto com'e' fatto al momento il codice, potresti fare (penso che stai gia' facendo cosi' tuttavia) una classe esterna che viene importata poi dalle interfacce, siano queste testuali o grafiche

 

al momento e' proprio solo una classe...

il resto e' solo un istanziamento per fare qualche prova  :Wink: 

il codice di auntmary-applicazione sara' veramente ridotto all'osso (parsing e chiamate varie)

In questo modo eventuali interfacce saranno semplici da fare. (come altri tool... se la classe merita)

ciauz

EDIT: il cuore di unclepine e' stato replicato in 122 righe. Al momento solo per il test ho fatto un comportamento analogo per le dipendenze in OR... ora viene il casino anche perche' non posso copiare da portage  :Laughing: 

----------

## fctk

ho un problemino con unclepine...

dunque, sul sistema ho installato lamip (un player mp3/ogg ecc...), e una dipendenza di lamip è: lamip-in-mp3-0.0.3-r1.

questo è l'ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="LAMIP is a modularized Audioplayer. This is the MP3 INPUT-module"

#HOMEPAGE="http://fondriest.frederic.free.fr/realisations/lamip"

HOMEPAGE="${HOMEPAGE} http://lamip.sourceforge.net"

HOMEPAGE="${HOMEPAGE} http://freakforever.net/lamip"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

# as long as we aren't in the official portage-tree

SRC_URI="http://freakforever.net/lamip/distfiles/${PN}-${PVR}.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

S="${WORKDIR}"

DEPEND="sys-devel/autoconf

   sys-devel/automake

   sys-devel/libtool

   media-libs/libmad

   media-libs/id3lib

   media-sound/lamip-core"

src_compile() {

   local myconf=""

   WANT_AUTOCONF=1.8 WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.8 ACLOCAL=aclocal-1.8 autoreconf -vifs || die "autoreconf failed"

   econf ${myconf} || die "econf failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} libdir=/usr/lib/lamip install || die "install failed"

#   einstall || die "einstall failed"

}
```

dunque... se faccio unclepine -u egli mi dice che posso rimuovere media-libs/id3lib... ok, rimosso. poi faccio emerge -uDavtN world ma portage adesso vuole reinstallare quella libreria... boh...

----------

## xchris

lo stai usando in "mix" mode?

----------

## fctk

scusa l'ignoranza... ma cosa significa "mix mode"? a che applicazione ti riferisci?

----------

## xchris

se non sai cosa e'... allora sei in mix mode!  :Smile: 

(local mode:considera dipendenze solo da pkt installati

portage mode: solo da portage

mix: entrambi)

Cmq riguardando l'ebuild... ho idea che ti manchi un po' di roba!

E' normale che lo voglia togliere... non c'e' come dipendenza  :Wink: 

EDIT: ho visto solo ora che e' l'ebuild di lamip-in-mp3. Indaghero'

EDIT2: fctk??? mi fai la stessa domanda 2 volte?  :Laughing:  guarda nella pagina precedente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non so se è già stato detto ma lo ribadisco a scanso di equivoci   :Wink: 

Usare portage con cdb (com'è lecito aspettarsi effettivamente) può causare problemi con unclepine, in particolar modo con le dipendenze lette da /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/

L'ho sperimentato ed effettivamente mi dava problemi (risolvibili in mix mode ma per sicurezza sono tornato al vecchio metodo di cache di portage)

----------

## xchris

eh si...

e' comprensibile

in questo caso conviene utilizzare local mode.

Ciao e grazie per la precisazione.

Ciao

----------

## Ferdinando

L'ho segnalato anche sul forum internazionale, comunque sembra che sia necessario un aggiornamento a causa del nuovo portage:

```
exairetos@Aurora ~ $ unclepine -u -c --debug

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/bin/unclepine", line 42, in ?

    from portage import flatten,match_from_list,pkgcmp,catpkgsplit,dep_opconvert,dep_parenreduce,isvalidatom

ImportError: cannot import name dep_opconvert

```

Ciao

----------

## xchris

vedo solo ora il messaggio..

domani indago.

Grazie

Ciao

----------

## gutter

Tanto per darti qualcos'altro su cui indagare  :Wink:  :

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ unclepine -v -u 

                ********************** WARNING **************************

                *                 USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!             *

                *                                                       *

                * MISUSE OF THIS TOOL CAN BREAK YOUR GENTOO             *

                * ESPECIALLY IF NOT WELL MANTAINED                      *

                *********************************************************

         (__) *

         (@@)

  /-------\/

 / |Larry||

*  ||----||

   ^^    ^^             ~ http://www.xchris.net ~

~ Version 0.1_beta16

!!! Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco to speed up ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : alsa audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cups curl directfb emboss esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk idn imagemagick imlib java jpeg junit kde lcms libwww mad mikmod mng motif ncurses nls openal opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png python readline recode samba sdl slang ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype udev vorbis X xml2 xmms zlib

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       127

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 2 

        * app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.3-r2 (S):  old slot

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5 (WS):  old slot

```

In pratica (tralasciano il kernel) mi viene segnalato il pacchetto app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.3-r2 come slotted ma in realtà:

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ equery l -p app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd

[ Searching for package 'docbook-sgml-dtd' in 'app-text' among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3 (3.0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3 (3.1)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3 (4.0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3 (4.1)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.2-r2 (4.2)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.3-r2 (4.3)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.4 (4.4)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

```

Per maggiore sicurezza ho dato anche un:

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ grep -R SLOT /usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/*

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/ChangeLog:  is a much better solution. Rev-bumped all SLOTs to propagate changes.

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3.ebuild:SLOT="3.0"

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3.ebuild:SLOT="3.1"

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3.ebuild:SLOT="4.0"

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3.ebuild:SLOT="4.1"

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.2-r2.ebuild:SLOT="4.2"

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.3-r2.ebuild:SLOT="4.3"

/usr/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.4.ebuild:SLOT="4.4"

```

P.S: Se hai bisogno di qualunque altra info fammi sapere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Ma auntmary (o come si chiamava..) che fine ha fatto?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

eh auntmary e' proprio ferma... :S

manca il tempo..

gutter.. provi in manuale su /var/db/pkg? di equery non mi fido affatto. (le volte che lo uso da risultati inaffidabili)

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gutter.. provi in manuale su /var/db/pkg? di equery non mi fido affatto. (le volte che lo uso da risultati inaffidabili)
> 
> 

 

Naturalmente:

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ ls /var/db/pkg/app-text/      

acroread-7.0.1.1                   dos2unix-3.1

aspell-0.50.5-r4                   enchant-1.1.6

build-docbook-catalog-1.2          ghostscript-esp-7.07.1-r8

docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79     gnome-spell-1.0.6

docbook-sgml-1.0                   gtkspell-2.0.11

docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3            gv-3.5.8-r4

docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3            htmltidy-4.8.6

docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3            jadetex-3.13-r1

docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3            openjade-1.3.2-r1

docbook-sgml-dtd-4.2-r2            opensp-1.5.1

docbook-sgml-dtd-4.3-r2            pdftk-1.12

docbook-sgml-dtd-4.4               recode-3.6-r1

[CUT]
```

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ cat /var/db/pkg/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-*/SLOT

3.0

3.1

4.0

4.1

4.2

4.3

4.4
```

----------

## xchris

mah mistero...

dovrei poter lavorare sulla macchina direttamente.

magari prova a mandarmi via email l'output con --debug

10x

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dovrei poter lavorare sulla macchina direttamente.
> 
> 

 

Ti darei tranquillamente accesso ma sono dietro fastweb   :Confused: 

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> magari prova a mandarmi via email l'output con --debug
> 
> 

 

Te lo mando via mail.

----------

## Cazzantonio

se sei in ottica di revisioni allora ti posto anche un'altra cosa interessante...

```
heavensdoor ~ # unclepine -u -v

~ Version 0.1_beta18

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : aalib audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cups curl emboss exif expat fam foomaticdb gd gdbm glut gpm gstreamer idn imagemagick imlib lcms ldap libwww mhash mikmod mng motif ncurses nls pam pcre perl plotutils python readline recode sdl slang speex ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex truetype udev X xine xml2 zlib

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       113

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Virtual not found: =virtual/libstdc++-3.3

!!! Virtual not found: =virtual/libstdc++-3.3

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 0 

None Found ;)
```

Non trova virtual/libstdc++ forse perché è proprio un pacchetto /usr/portage/virtual/libstdc++/libstdc++-3.3.ebuild

Comunque è un bug minore   :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non trova virtual/libstdc++ forse perché è proprio un pacchetto /usr/portage/virtual/libstdc++/libstdc++-3.3.ebuild
> 
> Comunque è un bug minore  

 

Mi sembra che quella directory sia stata introdotta come esperimento nel nuovo portage, e xchris usa un sistema stabile, per cui anche unclepine è sul ramo stabile.  :Sad: 

EDIT: ho letto meglio, è già x86   :Shocked:  Sono stato tratto in inganno dal fatto che nell'ultima GWN era nella "future zone".

Scusa

Ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che quella directory sia stata introdotta come esperimento nel nuovo portage, e xchris usa un sistema stabile, per cui anche unclepine è sul ramo stabile. 
> 
> EDIT: ho letto meglio, è già x86   Sono stato tratto in inganno dal fatto che nell'ultima GWN era nella "future zone".
> 
> Scusa
> ...

 

SI infatti uso quasi tutto stabile   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

si effettivamente e' un nome un po' balordo.

Non pregiudica cmq il funzionamento.

Al momento a meno di evidenti brutti bug non metto mano ad unclepine.

Non sono ancora riuscito a controllare il bug di gutter :S

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> si effettivamente e' un nome un po' balordo.
> 
> Non pregiudica cmq il funzionamento.

 

penso sia stato introdotto da poco... ci sono solo tre voci dentro e una di quelle penso sia per la storia di xorg modulare.... che ancora non ho capito cosa sia   :Wink: 

----------

## Vurdak

Scusate per la domanda OT: avete intenzione di fare una versione per portage 2.1 o aspetterete che questo diventi stabile? Grazie e ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

prima di tutto mi scuso con tutti perche' non ho avuto proprio modo di metterci mano..

Vurdak.. aspettero' che diventi stabile  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se hai tempo secondo me inizia a diventare importante inserire la categoria di pacchetti /usr/portage/virtual/* in unclepine perché iniziano ad essere diversi...

```
ale@star_platinum ~ $ ls /usr/portage/virtual/

libintl                  perl-Getopt-Long        perl-Storable

libstdc++                perl-libnet             perl-Sys-Syslog

pcmcia                   perl-locale-maketext    perl-Test

perl-CGI                 perl-Math-BigInt        perl-Test-Harness

perl-DB_File             perl-Memoize            perl-Test-Simple

perl-digest-base         perl-MIME-Base64        perl-Text-Balanced

perl-Digest-MD5          perl-net-ping           perl-Time-HiRes

perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker  perl-PodParser          perl-Time-Local

perl-File-Spec           perl-Safe               x11

perl-File-Temp           perl-Scalar-List-Utils
```

Altrimenti l'output di unclepine comincia ad essere un po' incerto...

----------

## Onip

quoto.

p.s. Ancora compliments xchris!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Posto un esempio di quanta roba non trovi...

```
>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : aalib audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cups curl emboss exif expat fam foomaticdb gdbm glut gmp gpm gstreamer idn imagemagick imlib lcms ldap libwww mhash mikmod mng motif ncurses nls pam pcre perl python readline recode sdl slang speex ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex truetype udev X xine xml2 zlib

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       111

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/portage-bashrc-0.5

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-MIME-Base64

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-MIME-Base64

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-libnet-1.0703

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-libnet-1.0703

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Storable

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Storable

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

```

Ho appena lanciato emerge --depclean e mi ha rimosso (apparentemente correttamente) ben 46 pacchetti inutilizzati... che unclepine non mi vedeva probabilmente per il fatto che quei pacchetti virtual/* non li riconosceva

----------

## xchris

comprendo il problema...

vedro' di dedicarci un po' di tempo per risolvere.

Scusate la mia poca presenza ultimamente   :Embarassed: 

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non preoccuparti... anzi apprezziamo tantissimo il lavoro svolto finora   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Oltre a darmi tutta questa lista di virtual not found mi da anche due pacchetti unlinked:

```
heavensdoor ~ # unclepine -u -v

~ Version 0.1_beta18

>>> Psyco enabled! ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : aalib audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cups curl emboss exif expat fam foomaticdb gd gdbm glut gmp gpm gstreamer idn imagemagick imlib lcms ldap libwww mhash mikmod mng motif ncurses nls pam pcre perl plotutils python readline recode sdl slang speex ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex truetype udev X xine xml xml2 zlib

        ARCH:           x86

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       132

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Virtual not found: =virtual/libstdc++-3.3

!!! Virtual not found: =virtual/libstdc++-3.3

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-portage/portage-bashrc-0.5

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-MIME-Base64

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-MIME-Base64

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62

!!! Virtual not found: <virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62

!!! Virtual not found: <virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-libnet-1.0703

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-libnet-1.0703

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2.12

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.26

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.26

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Storable

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Storable

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/man

Unlinked Packages: 2 

        * dev-perl/Array-RefElem-1.00

        * dev-perl/Data-DumpXML-1.06
```

ma

```
heavensdoor ~ # equery depends Array-RefElem

[ Searching for packages depending on Array-RefElem... ]

dev-perl/Data-DumpXML-1.06

heavensdoor ~ # equery depends Data-DumpXML

[ Searching for packages depending on Data-DumpXML... ]

dev-util/libconf-0.40.00
```

Quindi ne deduco che unclepine comincia ad avere alcuni problemi con questa cosa dei virtual nuovi   :Wink: 

I due pacchetti di cui sopra sono stati installati dopo aver effettuato il passaggio al profilo 2006.0... non so se questo significa qualcosa...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

ciao..

il problema dei virtual non trovati non e' per forza un motivo di malfunzionamento.

Se non trova i virtual... matcherà il pacchetto con quel nome.. quindi siamo a posto.

Mi basterebbe sopprimere quei warning..

Sul fatto che ti dia una paio di unlinked... non fidarti mai al 100% di equery.

Piu' volte ho visto che dava risultati sbagliati.

Non e' detto... magari e' unclepine che sbaglia..

controlla a mano e fammi sapere  :Smile: 

Ciao

Christian

----------

## Cazzantonio

non so che dirti... anche emerge --deoclean non li trova... ora posso provare a disinstallarli e vedere se emerge -pvDu world li reinstalla   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

controlla proprio gli ebuild...  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
heavensdoor ~ # cat /usr/portage/dev-perl/Data-DumpXML/Data-DumpXML-1.06.ebuild 

DEPEND=">=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2

                >=dev-perl/XML-Parser-2

                >=dev-perl/Array-RefElem-0.01"
```

```
heavensdoor ~ # equery depends Data-DumpXML

[ Searching for packages depending on Data-DumpXML... ]

dev-util/libconf-0.40.00
```

```
heavensdoor ~ # cat /usr/portage/dev-util/libconf/libconf-0.40.00.ebuild 

DEPEND="dev-lang/perl

dev-perl/DelimMatch

xml? ( dev-perl/Data-DumpXML )"
```

e questo è l'output di emerge -pvDTu world

```
[nomerge      ] app-portage/profuse-0.23.0  +gtk +ncurses 

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/libconf-0.40.00  

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/Data-DumpXML-1.06  -minimal 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/Array-RefElem-1.00  -minimal 0 kB 
```

Che ne dici?

----------

## smart2128

```
# unclepine

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/unclepine", line 42, in ?

    from portage import flatten,match_from_list,pkgcmp,catpkgsplit,dep_opconvert,dep_parenreduce,isvalidatom

ImportError: cannot import name dep_opconvert

```

portage-2.1_pre7-r2

python 2.4.2

Grazie

----------

## GiRa

Non riesco a capire il messaggio d'uscita che mi si presenta: "!!! We cannot simulate removal!!", un output analogo si presenta ad esempio con nano, mentre con ad esempio ethereal mi indica i pacchetti che possono essere disinstallati.

Problema di semantizzazione progressiva o devo sistemare qualcosa sulla mia Gentoo?

```

./unclepine -du sendmail

[mucca, o gnu?]

~ Version 0.1_beta18

Analyzing....Please Wait

If you feel bored launch it with -v switch!

!!! We cannot simulate removal!!

!!! No undependent packages found in your choiches!

 ./unclepine -du -v sendmail

[mucca, o gnu?]

~ Version 0.1_beta18

!!! Psyco not enabled.If you are x86 emerge psyco to speed up ;)

>>> Considering Build time Use

>>> Considering RDEPEND files

>>> Considering DEPEND files

>>> Considering PDEPEND files

>>> Reading portage parameters

>>> Inherited Useflags excluding make.conf ones : adns berkdb bzip2 curl directfb dts eds emboss ethereal exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb gd gdbm gif glut gpm gstreamer guile idn imagemagick imlib java jpeg lcms libwww mad mhash mikmod mng ncurses nls openal opengl pam pcre pdflib perl plotutils png python readline sdl snmp speex sqlite tcltk tetex tiff udev usb vorbis xine xml2 xmms xvid zlib

        ARCH:           amd64

        PORTDIR:        /usr/portage

        USEFLAGS:       104

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.54

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2.11

!!! Virtual not found: >=virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-2.11

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: x11-libs/qt-4.0.1

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1000

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/libintl

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Getopt-Long

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Digest-MD5

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Getopt-Long

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/perl-Digest-MD5

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

!!! Virtual not found: virtual/man

Matched from input: 1

        * mail-mta/sendmail-8.13.6 (WS)

!!! We cannot simulate removal!!

!!! No undependent packages found in your choiches!

```

EDIT: UP! (Primo post Inviato: Lun Apr 03, 2006 10:36 am)

----------

## GiRa

Up!

----------

## smart2128

Alcune funzioni presenti nel modulo portage.py sono state spostate nel modulo portage_dep.py.

Ciò impedisce il corretto funzionamento di UP con le più recenti versioni di portage (>=2.1_pre7-r5).

Questa patch dovrebbe correggere il problema, vi prego di testarla.

```
--- tmp/unclepine-release-0.1/unclepine   2005-03-15 13:29:16.000000000 +0100

+++ unclepine   2006-04-23 19:57:04.000000000 +0200

@@ -39,7 +39,8 @@

 ####################################################

 import signal,os.path, re, sys,commands

 from output import xtermTitle,xtermTitleReset,yellow,bold,green,darkgreen,red,blue,darkred,darkblue,darkyellow,turquoise,nocolor

-from portage import flatten,match_from_list,pkgcmp,catpkgsplit,dep_opconvert,dep_parenreduce,isvalidatom

+from portage_dep import dep_opconvert,paren_reduce

+from portage import flatten,match_from_list,pkgcmp,catpkgsplit,isvalidatom

 from urllib2 import urlopen

 ####################################################

 debug=False
```

Last edited by smart2128 on Wed Apr 26, 2006 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Più recenti di quanto?

A che versione ti riferisci?

----------

## btbbass

Testata in maniera superficiale, ma credo che in questo modo unclepine non sia più affidabile, non so se per la storia dei virtual, o per altro.

Procediamo con metodo:

```

Portage 2.1_pre7-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.pudas.net/gentoo http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/initng-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86     [cut]   [/cut]   "

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL

```

Ho applicato la patch al file di unclepine.

Poi, in seguito ad un 

```

unclepine -u

```

mi restituisce come errore:

```

!!! Critical Error

!!! You miss this file : /var/db/pkg/dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2/PROVIDE

```

che non so se dipende da una cattiva configurazione del mio sistema o dalla nuova gestione della /var/db/pkg da paarte di portage

Allora ho modificato questa funzione:

```

def add_virtual_from_local(dirname):

   """ read PROVIDE file and sets virtual dict """

   try:

      if os.path.getsize(dirname+'/PROVIDE')<1:return

      fd=open(dirname+'/PROVIDE','r')

      filecontent=fd.read()

      fd.close()

   except:

      missing_file_warning(dirname+'/PROVIDE\n')

   filecontent=purge_void(filecontent.replace('\t',' ').replace('\n',' ').strip(' ').split(' '))

   add_general_virtual(dirname,filecontent)

```

sostituendo la riga 

```

except:

      missing_file_warning(dirname+'/PROVIDE\n')

```

con

```
except:

                # missing_file_warning(dirname+'/PROVIDE\n')

                return

```

Premetto che non conosco python, e non so se sia corretto per uscire semplicemente dalla funzione, cmq questo è il mio scopo, cioè ignorare la mancanza del file.

A questo punto unclepine funziona bene, nel senso che mi spara fuori questi 9 pacchetti:

```

Unlinked Packages: 9

        * app-admin/gamin-0.1.7

        * app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha07

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03

        * mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61

        * media-libs/glut-3.7.1

        * net-mail/mailbase-1

        * sys-apps/eject-2.1.0-r1

        * sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

        * virtual/libstdc++-3.3

```

Fatto molto strano è che mi da anche una lista lunghissima di ignored, scritti in questo modo:

```

Ignoring :net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.21

Ignoring :net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.21

Ignoring :net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.21

Ignoring :dev-games/physfs-1.0.1

Ignoring :dev-games/physfs-1.0.1

Ignoring :dev-games/physfs-1.0.1

Ignoring :games-simulation/lincity-ng-1.0.3

Ignoring :games-simulation/lincity-ng-1.0.3

Ignoring :games-simulation/lincity-ng-1.0.3

Ignoring :app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2

Ignoring :app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2

Ignoring :app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2

Ignoring :app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4

Ignoring :app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4

Ignoring :app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4

Ignoring :gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1

Ignoring :gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1

Ignoring :gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1

```

cioè ogni pacchetto indicato tre volte, quale numero mistico.

Il fatto più eclatante è che ho installato k3b. Se disinstallo cdrtools, portage mi chiede di reinstallarlo, se do un 

```

emerge k3b

```

è l'unico pacchetto con cui  ho provato, ma anche degli altri mi fido poco...

Questo è il mio piccolo aiuto. Se vi serve qualcos'altro ditemi!!!

----------

## ^Stefano^

```
*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.1

      Latest version installed: 2.1
```

```
genlab stefano # /usr/local/bin/unclepine --help

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/bin/unclepine", line 42, in ?

    from portage import flatten,match_from_list,pkgcmp,catpkgsplit,dep_opconvert,dep_parenreduce,isvalidatom

ImportError: cannot import name dep_opconvert

genlab stefano # /usr/local/bin/unclepine -df gnome

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/bin/unclepine", line 42, in ?

    from portage import flatten,match_from_list,pkgcmp,catpkgsplit,dep_opconvert,dep_parenreduce,isvalidatom

ImportError: cannot import name dep_opconvert

genlab stefano #
```

prima di applicare delle patch trovate nel forum, anche se funzionanti, vorrei sapere cosa dice xchris e magari aspettare una sua nuova relase.

EDIT: Ho testato anche io patch e modifiche postate nei due 3D sopra, però dando 

```
unclepine -df gnome-libs
```

ricevo come già scritto una lista lunghissima di ingnoring e nessun output corrispondente al comando da me dato; come se da gnome-libs non dipendesse nulla. il mio sospetto è che con quella modifica alle righe 596 e 597 unclepine vada ad ignorare tutti i pacchetti contenenti il file PROVIDE, perchè dando 

```
slocate PROVIDE
```

 la lista sembrerebbe essere lunga uguale.

----------

## gutter

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prima di applicare delle patch trovate nel forum, anche se funzionanti, vorrei sapere cosa dice xchris e magari aspettare una sua nuova relase.

 

Credo che per ora chris sia molto occupato   :Confused: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> sostituendo la riga 
> 
> ```
> 
> except:
> ...

 

mi da errore di sintassi...

```
  File "./unclepine", line 596

    except:

    ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax
```

e ho messo:

```
def add_virtual_from_local(dirname):

        """ read PROVIDE file and sets virtual dict """

        try:

                if os.path.getsize(dirname+'/PROVIDE')<1:return

                fd=open(dirname+'/PROVIDE','r')

                filecontent=fd.read()

                fd.close()

except:

                # missing_file_warning(dirname+'/PROVIDE\n')

                return

        filecontent=purge_void(filecontent.replace('\t',' ').replace('\n',' ').strip(' $

        add_general_virtual(dirname,filecontent)
```

come mai? (ovviamente non so una cippa di python...)

----------

## skakz

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> e ho messo:
> 
> ```
> def add_virtual_from_local(dirname):
> 
> ...

 

allinea except: a try:  (se ho capito bene cosa intendi...)

----------

## btbbass

Si, penso che except: debba essere alineato a try..

Ripeto: con questa modifica, unclepine non funziona, e  nn ci si deve assolutamente fidare di quello che da come risposta. 

Purtroppo nn conosco abbastanza di python e di portage per proporre delle modifiche funzionanti.. Il mio era solo un tentativo nella speranza che servisse a chris !!

----------

## ^Stefano^

come ho detto sopra, secondo me con quella modifica unclepine va ad ignorare tutti i pkg contenenti il file PROVIDE. questo potrebbe spiegare la lista di ignored. prima della modifica sputava subito l'errore; questo significa, sempre IMHO, che il pkg richiamato nell'errore era il primo senza quel file. da li si bloccava. con la modifica non si blocca, li ignora e te lo dice, ma così funziona male. 

[OT]ma secondo voi c'è modo di avere una versione di testing di auntmary?[/OT]

----------

## xchris

ciao a tutti  :Smile: 

ho dato qualche notizia su unclepine (non bella..)

in questo post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3453449.html#3453449

Purtroppo portage si e' evoluto in una direzione che non condivido affatto.

A mio avviso e' ormai un rattoppo unico,con nuove features senza quelle vitali.

Questo comporta che unclepine andrebbe rivisitato pesantemente (tralasciamo il fatto che quando leggo il codice sto un po' male... ma questo e' comune ad ogni sviluppatore in erba credo).

Auntmary,mai uscita e' come una bimba vecchia...

neppure lei funziona,viste le ultime modifiche fatte.

Di sicuro se pensero' di mettere mano al codice.. lo faro' sulla Zia... non sullo Zio.

Ciao

Christian

----------

## X-Act!

Noooo...

Temo che la mia Gentoo non sarà più la stessa senza lo zio Pino!

Mi sento come se fosse morto l'ippopotamo di Happy Ippo (auimma ue auimma ue....)

Scherzi a parte unclepine è (era?) un tool utilissimo e molto funzionale, mi dispiace davvero che non si potrà più usarlo!

E comunque chi sa: magari un giorno lo zio Pino e la zia Mary ci daranno un cuginetto...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti 
> 
> ho dato qualche notizia su unclepine (non bella..)
> 
> in questo post
> ...

 

Hai fatto un grande lavoro con Pino. Io non so programmare, però un qualsiasi aiuto nel testing del tool te lo posso dare. se deciderai di riprendere lo sviluppo tienimi in considerazione. il fatto che i dev di portage la pensino in un modo su come deve essere portage, non vuol dire che quel modo sia il migliore. pensaci, miraccomando.

----------

